# Critter Bits and Magic Recipes!



## BOZ

if you've played D&D before 3E, then you probably know what i'm talking about.  in older editions of the game, lots of monsters had body parts that could be used for spell components, or to make magic items out of.  this is still in 3E to some extent, but nowhere near what it used to be.  what i want to do is collect all the old references and make them 3E playable, for those of us who'd still like to use those old rules.

i could spend several hours looking all this stuff up by myself, but i just don't have that kind of time.  so, here's what i want you to do for me, if you feel so inclined.  i can't use, "um, i think the old monster manual used to say..."  what i need is specifics, something i can check upon and verify.  for example, "the 2E monstrous manual says: The feathers of a cockatrice are prized by certain wizards as many magical scrolls must be inscribed with pens made from such quills," would be ideal.  or if you don't have time for that, and were to simply go through a certain work and list names and/or page numbers where i could find such info, that would also work just fine.  if you know of an online source that contains info like this, then please post a link to that site or page.

monster books would, of course, be ideal choices to research.  but keep in mind, other sources such as an old PHB, DMG, unearthed arcana, or the tome of magic are other likely sources to contain such monster lore.  give me info from ANY official book, boxed set, or magazine from ANY pre-3E edition or version of D&D, from any campaign world.  don't worry if the monster in question (or the spell or magic item it yields) doesn't have 3E stats yet.  somewhere, someone probably has a conversion, so it will be useful somehow.

and, thanks in advance - i hope this proves to be useful to all of us.


----------



## Maldur

Do you only want 2E or earlier references or do you also want 3E references. (Im not sure if they are there but they might?)


----------



## BOZ

anything before 3e: D&D basic,  AD&D 1E, AD&D 2E, and anything else i missed.  

as time becomes available for me, i will do some research myself and post things on this thread.  i would have done it before posting this, but i just thought of this idea tonight while gaming, and didn't want to take a chance that i'd forget about it.


----------



## Olive

Theres some stuff in the BoVD about power components: devil's heart and the like.

Also, one of the magic weapons mentions angel's wings.


----------



## Richards

Okay, here's some 2E stuff I just happened to have lying around...

"The Ecology of the Amphisbaena," _Dragon_ #215, p. 38:  







> Wizards often use amphisbaena scales as ingredients in the manufacture of spells and items providing protection from cold-based attacks.



"The Ecology of the Osquip," _Dragon_ #227, p. 42: 







> Osquip dung hardens after about an hour's exposure to air, at which time it maintains the hardness of stone.  For this reason, jermlaine often use osquip dung as mortar to make stone walls, seal off tunnel entrances, and even to fashion sling stones and crude stone implements like axeheads.



p. 43:







> "Osquip incisors can be used as substitute material components for the _dig_ spell, allowing it to be cas as normal, or it can be used to affect an amount of solid stone equal to half as much dirt as normally affected.  The teeth are, naturally, consumed in the course of the spell."
> 
> "How many teeth per use?"
> 
> "Two: one upper and one lower incisor from the same creature."



p. 43:







> "Osquip dung is a perfectly usable substitute for clay in the use of a _stone shape_ spell."



"The Ecology of the Roper," _Dragon_ #232, p. 46:







> The stomach acid from a slain roper is worth about 4 gp per ounce to an alchemist.  A full-grown roper can supply 80-120 ounces of the acid, but it must be carefully harvested and stored only in platinum vials.  Other roper by-products include the glands that produce the sticky glue coating its cilia and strands (the glue itself sells for about 8 gp per ounce, or 25 gp per gland, of which the roper has a total of four) and the eye, which is considered a delicacy among certain humanoid races (prices vary).  Roper glue is a valuable component used in the preparation of _sovereign glue_.



"The Ecology of the Nymph," _Dragon_ #240, p. 72:







> A _sleeping potion_ made from--among other things--a lock of nymph's hair will cause imbibers to save vs. posion at -2 or fall into a deep sleep lasting 2d4 hours.



p. 72:







> If the nymph's hair is enchanted, woven into a cloth and sewn into a garment, the wearer adds 1 to his or her Charisma.  Creating such a garment requires the use of an _enchant an item_ spell but no further spells--the Charisma boost is powered by the magic from the nymph's hair and works for as long as the garment is worn.  At least 20 strands of hair from a single nymph are required to create such a garment.  The types of magical vestments are many, but popular ones include robes, capes, and shirts or blouses.



p.72:







> "I haven't begun distilling the [nymph's] tears into _philters of love_ yet, but I'd guess we should have enough for at least four, maybe five."



"The Ecology of the Steeder," _Dragon_ #245, p. 81:







> Body parts from steeders can be used in the creation of _slippers of spider climbing_ and _boots of striding and springing_.  They are not used in creating _cloaks of arachnida_ because of the steeder's lack of a dangerous venom and its inability to travel over or produce webs.



"The Ecology of the Flumph," _Dragon_ #246, p. 78:







> The brain of a flumph--a small organ located just under the creature's upper shell, midway between its mouth and its rear rim hole--when pulverized, produces a liquid useful in the production of _potions of levitation_.  One flumph brain provides enough liquid for three such potions.
> 
> The inner layer of hollow flumph tentacles can be removed and used as one of the ingredients for _oil of acid resistance_.  It takes about 20 tentacles for an application of this magical oil.
> 
> The gland that stores the flumph's defensive spray can be used as an alternative material component for the _stinking cloud_ spell.  If used for this purpose, any flumphs within one mile of the spell's effect have a 50% chance of investigating the _stinking cloud_.



Hopefully that'll get you started for now.

Johnathan


----------



## alsih2o

"Osquip dung is a perfectly usable substitute for clay in the use of a stone shape spell."

 i am glad they added the qualifier about the spell


----------



## BOZ

thanks richards, that's _exactly_ the sort of think i'm looking for.  

Edit:  you wrote those articles, didn't you?


----------



## Richards

Yeah, guilty as charged.  Here are a couple more:

"The Ecology of the Sphinx," _Dragon_ #244, p. 86:







> A criosphinx's horn can be used as an alternate material component for the _shout_ spell.



"The Ecology of the Flail Snail," _Dragon_ #258, p. 62:







> "The main value of the creature is, of course, its shell, which has a market value of about 5,000 gold pieces and a wide variety of magical uses."
> 
> "The most obvious use of the shell is the creation of magical shields," said Willowquisp, consulting his notes.  "Two shields can be made from a single shell, which not only offer excellent protection from weapons, but also carry the shell's magical protection from spells for a number of months."
> 
> [Footnote: These are _shields +2_ and provide protection from spells for 1-6 months in the same manner as the shell does for the living flail snail (40% chance of spell malfunction, 30% chance of it working normally, 20% chance of total negation, 10% chance the spell is reflected back at the spellcaster).  Even after the spell-altering effects of the shield fade, it remains a _shield +2_.]



p. 62:







> "Optionally, the shell can be ground down and made into a _robe of scintillating colors_," said Buntleby.



p. 62:







> "Optionally, the shell can be brewed into several _potions of rainbow hues_," submitted Willowquisp.



p. 62:







> "It is believed that the creature's 'love darts' may be used in _philters of love_," said Buntleby.



p. 62:







> The stomach and liver of a flail snail, when ground up and mixed with flail snail blood, are valuable ingredients in an _elixir of health_, negating any previously-ingested poisons.  Flail snail skin, along with a small coating of the mucus that normally covers it, when finely ground can be used in the creation of _potions of fire resistance_.
> 
> In addition, flail snail mucus, although not a standard ingredient, can be used to create _potions of climbing_.  However, this thickens the potion so much that it takes two full rounds to imbibe (and does nothing to enhance the taste, to say the least).



"The Ecology of the Carrion Crawler," _Dragon_ #267, p. 68:







> Severed tentacles can be sold to an alchemist, for when properly boiled, the essence thus distilled can be fashioned into a potion protecting the imbiber from all forms of paralysis (including that of ghouls, ghasts, and various other undead creatures) for 1d10+2 turns.  Optionally, an alchemist can craft a potion that paralyzes the drinker for 2d6 turns.  (This is often the unintended result of a poorly made batch of the potion mentioned above.)  Finally, carrion crawler tentacle essence can be used to fashion a gummy ointment that, if spread lavishly over a pair of gloves, allows the wearer to paralyze other living beings for 1d8 turns by touch.  The ointment generally wears off after 2-5 uses or 1d4+2 hours, whichever comes first.  Of course, those foolish enough to try applying the ointment directly on their own hands usually end up paralyzing themselves.
> 
> Details on the uses of carrion crawler essence can be found on page 91 of the Ravenloft campaign supplement _Lords of Darkness_.



"The Ecology of the Pseudodragon," _Dragon_ #269, p. 79:







> Pseudodragon poison can be sold for about 100 gold pieces per ounce.  A slain pseudodragon yields about 12 ounces from its venom sac; living pseudodragons can be "milked" (against their will; they see the process as extremely demeaning) for about 20 ounces a week.



p. 79:







> Pseudodragon skin can be used in the production of _rings of chameleon power_, _potions of rainbow hue_, and _cloaks of elvenkind_.



p. 79:







> Pseudodragon blood is often used in the creation of _rings of spell resistance_.



p. 80:







> Pseudodragon eggs can be sold for as much as 10,000 gold pieces on the open market.  Hatchlings can fetch up to 20,000 gold pieces to the right buyer.  (Wizards, especially those without access to the _find familiar_ spell, are the primary target audience.)



"The Ecology of the Gorbel," _Dragon_ #270, p. 84:







> It isn't easy, but it is possible to harvest useful gorbel byproducts.  Gorbel eyes can be used as substitute material components for the _wizard eye_ spell, but they must be harvested before the gorbel explodes.
> 
> Another byproduct of possible use is the pyrophoric gas produced in the gorbel's hollow body, which, if extracted, can be used in the production of _potions of fire breath_.
> 
> The gorbel's rubbery hide, if taken intact, could be put to use in fashioning a lighter-than-air craft like a balloon or a zeppelin.  Of course, it would take many gorbel hides to create a large craft; to date, no successes in this endeavor have been documented.



Johnathan


----------



## Richards

Here's a little more:

"The Ecology of the Dark Naga," _Dragon_ #261, p. 66:







> The cranial portions of dark naga skulls are often used to craft _medallions of ESP_ or _amulets of proof against detection and location_.  The rubbery, baglike organs in their gullets are sometimes used in the manufacture of _bags of holding_.  Dark naga blood is one of several possible types of blood used to empower a _periapt of proof against poison_ and is also employed in the creation of _potions of ESP_ and _oil of acid resistance_.  Finally, the dark naga's hide itself is sought for its unusual color, and the poison sac near the creature's tail spike can be siphoned to harvest a single dose of sleep venom.



"The Ecology of the Hydra," _Dragon_ #272, p. 87:







> Dragons find hydras delicious.  To take advantage of this, wizards and alchemists have devised a _potion of dragon attraction_ made primarily of hydra blood and crushed scales, as well as certain glands from the hydra's body (those involved in the production of subtle pheromones).  A single hydra can produce up to five such potions; when poured on the ground, a _potion of dragon attraction_ brings any dragon within a mile in search of a tantalizing meal.  The effects of this potion wear off in 20 minutes as the liquid evaporates.
> 
> If the potion is foolishly consumed, however, the hapless imbiber becomes the target of all dragon gourmands within a two-mile radius for a full hour.  During this time, all dragons are convinced of the imbiber's tastiness and concentrate the majority of their attacks upon the delicious morsel before them.
> 
> _Potions of dragon attraction_ carry a market value of 150 gold pieces.  (In 3rd Edition, these potions can be created by a spellcaster of at least 2nd level with the Brew Potion feat.)



pp. 88-89:







> "Just what do you plan on doing with that hydra if you kill it?" asked Rhionda suddenly.
> 
> "We're primarily interested in its blood," said Buntleby.  "According to Old Gumphrey, our chief alchemist, it can be used in the production of healing potions of various strengths, hopefully without the wart-producing side-effects we get when using troll's blood."
> 
> "Yeah, well, a dead hydra's got lots of other uses," replied Rhionda.  "Pyrohydra blood and scales are used in the production of _fireball wands_, and _rings of fire resistance_ can be carved from pyrohydra bones or teeth.  Likewise, you can craft a _ring of warmth_ or a _cube of frost resistance_ from a cryohydra's teeth or bones, and the cryohydra's blood and scales can be used to make _ice storm_ wands.  Cured cryohydra skin can be used to create _boots of the north_, but you end up with garish purple boots.
> 
> "Also, with the Lernaean hydra's regeneration abilities, it should come as no surprise that the creature's blood is used in making _periapts of wound closure_ or that _rings of regeneration_ can be carved from its bones and teeth.
> 
> "Finally, there are my favorite magical weapons, the swords.  Hydra blood is often introduced to the metal of a magic sword as it's being crafted: pyrohydra blood for _flametongues_, Lernaean hydra blood for swords used against regenerating creatures, cryohydra blood for _frostbrands_.  Of course, any hydra's blood will do for weapons specially crafted against reptiles."
> 
> "A particularly useful beast!" exclaimed Dreelix happily, rubbing his hands together in greed at the thought of so many magical items to be crafted from a slain hydra.



p. 89:







> Pyrohydra blood can also be used in the creation of any type of flaming weapon, just as cryohydra blood can be used to create any sort of frost weapon.



p. 89:







> Hydra body parts can be used as alternate material components for several spells as well.  The eyes of any hydra's head can be used for the _infravision_ spell (the _darkvision_ spell in 3rd Edition), but it takes both eyes from a single head, and they are consumed during spellcasting.  The finely-ground scales from a hydra's back can be substituted for the granite and diamond dust used in a _stoneskin_ spell without any lessening of the spell's efficacy.  Finally, because of the fast-growing properties of Lernaean hydra head regeneration, flecks of dried blood from that creature can be used as an alternate material component for the _haste_ spell.



p.90:







> DMs might wish to allow hydra teeth to be enchanted so that, when planted in the ground and the command word spoken, they spring up as either armed and armored warriors (as in traditional Greek mythology) or skeletons (as in the movie _Jason and the Argonauts_).  Several excellent ideas for the creation of such magical teeth appear in Gregg Chamberlain's "The Magic of Dragon Teeth," published in _Dragon Magazine_ #98.



Johnathan


----------



## BOZ

I cleaned up this info a bit and brought it all together from what was originally 4 posts...  these are excerpts from 1993's 2E monstrous manual.  just to get some research done, and provide a few more examples.  i’m going to expand the criteria of my search to include alchemical uses of creatures as well as using parts for other protective measures (but not purely monetary value of parts), since not all of them yield magical results.


Aboleth slime is sometimes used as a component for potions of water breathing.

Dried and cured ankheg shells can be made into armor with an AC of 2, and its digestive enzymes can be used as regular acid.

	If an aurumvorax is killed with a minimum of cutting damage to its hide, the hide may be turned into a garment of incredible strength and beauty worth 15,000-20,000 gold pieces. The garment will also protect its wearer as armor, the specific Armor Class depending on the size of the aurumvorax. A garment with AC 2 weighs 50 pounds, one with AC 3 weighs 40 pounds, and one with AC 4 weighs 30 pounds.
	The wearer also receives a +4 bonus on saving throws vs. normal fires and a +2 bonus on saving throws vs. magical fire.
	If an aurumvorax is burned in a forge, approximately 150-200 pounds of gold are left behind. This burning process is very difficult and usually takes between one and two weeks to perform. Of course, the hide may be removed before the creature is burned; if burned at the same time, the hide will provide an additional 21-40 (1d20+20) pounds of gold.

The bombardier action of this beetle is caused by the explosive mixture of two substances that are produced internally and combined in a third organ. If a bombardier is killed before it has the opportunity to fire off both blasts, it is possible to cut the creature open and retrieve the chemicals. These chemicals can then be combined to produce a small explosive, or fire a projectile, with the proper equipment.
	The chemicals are also of value to alchemists, who can use them in various preparations. They are worth 50 gp per dose.

Fire beetles have two special glands above their eyes and one near the back of their abdomens. These glands produce a luminous red glow, and for this reason they are highly prized by miners and adventurers. This luminosity persists for ld6 days after the glands are removed from the beetle, and the light shed will illuminate a radius of 10 feet.
	The light from these glands is "cold" -- it produces no heat. Many mages and alchemists are eager to discover the secret of this cold light, which could be not only safe, but economical, with no parts to heat up and burn out. In theory, they say, such a light source could last forever.

Behir are useful to mages, priests, and alchemists for a number of concoctions. The horns of a behir can be used to brew the ink necessary to inscribe a lightning bolt scroll, and the sharp talons can likewise be used by a cleric to make the ink for a neutralize poison scroll. The heart of the behir is one of the more common ingredients for ink for a protection from poison scroll.
	The scales are valued for their hardness and color, and are worth up to 500 gp to an armorer who can use them to fashion a highly ornate set of scale mail armor.

	The smaller eyes of the beholder may be used to produce a potion of levitation, and as such can be sold for 50 gp each.

	The death kiss has an organ in the central, upper body that is a valued ingredient in magical potions and spell inks concerned with levitation (and may be sold like beholder eyes). In addition, a brain or nerve node, deep in a bleeder's body hardens into a soft-sided, faceted red gem upon the creature's death. Called "bloodeyes," these typically fetch a market price of 70 gp each. They are valued for adornments since they glow more brightly as the wearer's emotions intensify.

	There is only one known benefit to the existence of the bulette: The large plates behind its head make superb shields, and dwarven smiths can fashion them into shields of +1 to +3 in value. Some also claim that the soil through which a bulette has passed becomes imbued with magical, rock-dissolving properties. Many would argue, however, that these benefits are scarcely worth the price.

	The filaments of the cave fisher are highly prized by many thieves' guilds, for they can be made into thin and very strong rope which is nearly invisible. The filaments are wound onto reels and then specially treated to dilute the adhesive. The resulting strands are made into ropes, while the diluted adhesive is turned into a special solution, which when applied to gloves and boots, greatly increases traction for climbing.

The feathers of the cockatrice are prized by certain wizards as many magical scrolls must be inscribed with pens made from such quills.

It is rumored that the powdered marrow from a crypt thing's bones can be used to create a potion of undead control. In addition, anyone who employs the bones of a crypt thing to manufacture a set of pipes of haunting is 80% likely to create a magical item that imposes a -2 penalty to its victims' saving throws and has double normal effectiveness if the saving throws fail.

Displacer beasts have little to fear from other large predators, save perhaps trolls or giants. Some wizards and alchemists value their hides for use in certain magical preparations, and will offer generous rewards for them. The eyes of a displacer beast are a highly prized, if uncommon, good luck charms among thieves who believe that they will protect the bearer from detection.

The body of a destroyed dracolich crumbles into a foul-smelling powder within a few hours; this powder can be used by knowledgeable wizards as a component for creating potions of undead control and similar magical substances.

Dragon Hide: Dragon skin is prized by armorers with the skill to turn it into shields and armor, valuable because of its appearance and the protection it affords. Dragon armor grants its wearer an Armor Class of 4 less than the Armor Class of the dragon it was taken from, for a minimum Armor Class of 8. For example, armor from a juvenile brass dragon (AC O) grants its wearer AC 4. Dragon armor is supple and non-bulky, weighing only 25 pounds.
	The scales of gem dragons take on properties of actual gems; they are faceted and reflect light. They are slightly more brittle than those of other dragons, so armor made from them requires repair more often.
	Dragon armor affords no extra protection, such as resistance to fire or cold, although the armor can be enchanted to provide such protection. A dragon's resistance to certain elements is based on its total makeup, not just its skin. Plain dragon armor is expensive to make, costing 1,000-10,000 gp, based on the workmanship and protection the armor affords. Dragon skin armor can be enchanted, just as other forms of armor can, to a maximum of +5.
	Dragon shields also offer no additional protection. They are made of stretched hide over a wooden frame. Such shields weigh 3 pounds (if small) or 8 pounds (if large) and cost 20-120 or 30-180 gold pieces.

	Dragon turtle shells make outstanding shields and armor. Because of the shell's strength and natural resistance to the dragon turtle's own breath weapon, armor or a shield made out of this material gains +1 to its defensive rating. The shield or armor will also save as an item against destruction by fire or steam-based attacks at +4.

	Firedrake blood can be kept, in its liquid state, in a sealed and airtight container, or under water or some other inert liquid. It can then be used as a firebomb, equivalent to a torched flask of oil, or used to create flaming weapons. For instance, swords dipped in the blood immediately become flaming swords for 3-6 melee rounds, although the sudden, intense heat upon the blade creates a 2% cumulative chance per round of the sword breaking upon impact with each blow struck during the period in which flame engulfs it. After the flame ends, the sword is otherwise unaffected.

	Sandlings have little effect on an ecosystem, taking only a fraction of the minerals in any parcel of land. Dwarves sometimes seek them in hopes of finding a rich mineral deposit. They are said to be excellent ingredients for mortar, but they and many druids object to this treatment.

(Salamanders) These fiery creatures' ichor is useful in the creation of potions of fire resistance, and the metal of their spears can be used to create rings of fire resistance.

Nereid shawls command handsome sums, but are seldom sold and are very rare. One who holds a shawl can use the enslaved nereid as a guide on the plane of Water.

	When a tempest is killed, a silver residue rains down from its form. If carefully gathered, this residue provides a mass of silver equivalent to 3d6 silver pieces. Though valuable as a precious metal, the silver can also be used as a component in making a wand of lightning or casting a weather-related spell. Bits of the silver are also useful for making other weather or elemental related magical items.

Ecology: The drow produce unusual weapons and clothing with quasi-magical properties. Some scribes and researchers suggest that it is the strange radiation around drow cities that make drow crafts special. Others theorize that fine workmanship gives their wonderfully strong metals and superior cloth its unique attributes. Whatever the reason, it's clear that the drow have discovered some way to make their clothing and weapons without the use of magic.
	Direct sunlight utterly destroys drow cloth, boots, weapons, and armor. When any item produced by them is exposed to the light of the sun, irreversible decay begins. Within 2d6 days, the items lose their magical properties and rot, becoming totally worthless. Drow artifacts, protected from sunlight, retain their special properties for ld20+30 days before becoming normal items. If a drow item is protected from direct sunlight and exposed to the radiations of the drow underworld for one week out of every four, it will retain its properties indefinitely.
	Drow sleep poison, used on their darts and javelins, is highly prized by traders on the surface. However, this poison loses its potency instantly when exposed to sunlight, and remains effective for only 60 days after it is exposed to air. Drow poison remains potent for a year if kept in an unopened packet.

	Ettercap poison is highly valued, partly because of its extreme toxicity and partly because it is rather difficult to obtain. An ettercap's poison glands hold only one ounce of poison at any time, but this ounce is worth up to 1,000 gp on the open market.

	Shrieker spores are an important ingredient in potions of plant control.

	Reptilian gargantua have two properties useful to humans:
	   The petal of any flower that grows in the footprint of a reptilian gargantua can serve as a component for a potion of growth. Such a flower must grow naturally in the footprint; it cannot have been planted there by a human or other intelligent being.
	    As noted above, thunderstorms occur when a reptilian gargantua is born. If a dead creature of any kind is struck by a lightning bolt from such a storm, the bolt acts as resurrection spell.

	The silk of insectoid gargantua larvae can be woven into cloth from which magical robes are created.

	The horn of the gargoyle is the more common active ingredient for a potion of invulnerability and can also be used in a potion of flying.

	Gorgon blood, properly prepared, can seal an area against ethereal or astral intrusion; their powdered scales are an ingredient in the ink used to create a protection from petrification scroll.
	In addition, the hide of a gorgon can be fashioned, with considerable work and some magical enhancement, into a fine set of scale mail. This armor will provide the wearer with a +2 bonus to all saving throws vs. petrification or flesh-to-stone spells.

	A grell's paralytic poison cannot be extracted from the creature's body, but parts of the monster's body can be used for spells or items relating to levitation or electricity.

Powdered heucuva bones may be used in the preparation of magical items intended to corrupt the spirits of living beings or to control undead.

	The hook horror's exoskeleton dries and becomes too brittle for use after a month or so.

Mind flayers raise intellect devourers, treating the ustilagor as culinary delights, and using adults as watch dogs. Both forms of the creature can be used as components in items and potions related to ESP and mind control.

	Still, some mages prize the leucrotta hide for creating boots of striding and springing, hoping that the surefootedness of the beast passes down to the boots themselves. There are rumors that leucrotta saliva is an effective antidote to love philters, but so far there have been no volunteers to test this theory.

Lizard man eggs are bitter and inedible, as is their flesh, but their skin is sometimes worked as scale armor (Armor Class 6).

The lurker flies by means of gases generated into sacs. These gases may be used in the preparation of a potion of levitation.

Along with glue, [mimics] can excrete a liquid that smells like rotting meat; this attracts smaller, more common prey (usually rats). Mimic ichor is useful in the creation of polymorph self potions, and their glue and solvent sacs can be sold to alchemists. Other internal organs are useful in the manufacture of perfumes.

	Mind flayer ichor is an effective ingredient in a potion of ESP.

	Minotaur components are sometimes used in spells and potions, and might be used in magical items involving strength, location, and misdirection.

Though no uses have been recorded for a mudman's mud, it is logical that mages would not ignore its magical properties.

	Mummy dust is a component for rotting and disease magical items.

Alchemists have found a number of uses for myconid spores, typically in poisons and potions of delusion.

[Naga] hides can be fashioned into scale mail +2, and their eyes and teeth have been sold for use in arcane spells.

Dark nagas are quick to plunder fallen foe, swallowing items, scrolls, and spellbooks to spit forth later -- for all dark nagas have a bag-like internal organ that they can use to carry things. This organ has thick, rubbery air-sac walls to protect the naga against sharp points and the like, but it also protects the cargo against digestive juices, and has the unusual side-effect of shielding magic from all detection spells.

If a man is kissed by a nymph, all painful and troubling memories are forgotten for the rest of the day -- this may be a boon to some and a curse to others. A lock of nymph's hair can be used to create a powerful sleeping potion or, if enchanted and woven into a cloth and sewn into a garment, will magically add one point to the wearer's Charisma. The tears of a nymph can be used as an ingredient in a philter of love. If a woman bathes in a nymph's pool, her Charisma is increased by two points until she bathes again.

	Giant octopi's leathery hide is tough and waterproof, and it is worked into fine rain ponchos by sailors lucky enough to catch and kill one. Another byproduct of these monsters is their ink -- they are most often hunted for this commodity. Giant octopus ink can be used to pen magical scrolls.

Of all magical or enchanted creatures, the phoenix is perhaps most sought after by alchemists and sages alike. There is almost no part of a phoenix that cannot be used in a magical potion or for research.
	The feathers of the phoenix have a great many uses. They can be used to adorn a staff of healing, they can be used to make potions of extra-healing, and have many other healing, magic uses. The eyes, beak, and talons of a phoenix are very valuable in the open market, often commanding 5,000 gp and up.

Because of its powerful attractive ability, the nectar of mantrap flowers is an ingredient in a philter of love.

	A potion of forgetfulness can be distilled from obliviax, and its spores can be used to make an elixir to restore the memories of the forgetful or senile.

Rakshasa essence can be an ingredient in a potion of delusion.

The heat secretion of a rhemorhaz, thrym, is valuable as a component for heat-related magical items and can be sold to alchemists for 5-10 gold pieces per flask. The remorhaz will contain 10 flasks worth of thrym per Hit Die.

	It is said that roc feathers can be used in the manufacture of Quaal's feather tokens, as well as wings and brooms of flying.

The glue from a roper's strands is prized by alchemists, as are its digestive acids, which must be stored in platinum vials.

	Korred pouches contain hair, shears, and other items. These items turn to gold (5d4x10 gp value) if sprinkled with holy water. A korred will not voluntarily give up this pouch.

Alchemists and assassins prize the scorpion's venom because of its potency.

	The skin of a giant constrictor snake is too thick and stiff to be workable, and is valuable only as armor, not for decoration. An uncured hide can fetch 20 gp.

	Few useful by-products can be obtained from a winged serpent. Their poison decomposes almost immediately after exposure to air, and their hide is too thin and fragile to serve as good leather. Their wings, however, if powdered and mixed with ink, can be used to inscribe a protection from lightning scroll.

Sprite sleep ointment is concocted from forest mushrooms. The ointment must be left to cure in the sun for seven days. Sprites hollow out tree stumps to serve as containers for this rare substance.

The most famous by-product of pixies is pixie dust, also known as dust of disappearance. Crushing 50 pixie wings into a fine powder creates one dose of dust of disappearance. Naturally, pixies frown on this use of their wings.

Legend says that a great treasure can be extracted from the tarrasque's carapace. The upper portion, treated with acid and then heated in a furnace, is thought to yield gems (10d10 diamonds of 1,000 gp base value each). The underbelly material, mixed with the creature's blood and adamantite, is said to produce a metal that can be forged by master dwarven blacksmiths into 1d4 shields of +5 enchantment. It takes two years to manufacture each shield, and the dwarves aren't likely to do it for free.

{Giant toads’} skin can be fashioned into suitable leather armor, but its odor will be at least as distinctive as its appearance.

The troll's green blood is used to manufacture both poison antidotes and healing potions. The blood from one troll, worth 400 gp, can make three such potions.

Ice troll blood is frequently used in the manufacture of frost brand swords, and rings of cold resistance.

The secret to this longevity is the strong magical nature of the horn. Unicorn horns are highly sought after, since possession of one is a sovereign remedy against all poisons. Alternately, a single horn can be used, by an alchemist, to manufacture 2-12 potions of healing. Unicorn horns sell for 1,500 gold pieces or more on the open market.

Inside each urchin is a crystalline organ-gem that seems to have some connection to their innate clairvoyance ability. While this gem has little value as a stone, it is highly prized by alchemists. The exact value of the organ-gem depends on quality and the type of urchin it was taken from. To determine a stone's value, consult the "Treasure" entry above.
(Black - 10 x 1d10 gp, Green - 40 x 1d10 gp, Red - 90 x 1d10 gp, Silver - 250 x 1d10 gp, Yellow - 160 x 1d10 gp.  Land urchins have no organ-gem but often (80% chance) form pearls inside their bodies. Old urchins contain 2d6 such pearls, each valued at 1d6 x 100 gold pieces.)

Certain body parts {of a wyvern} are used by spell casters as spell components, for which they will pay a reasonable price. {note that the specific parts are not mentioned here}

Yeti fur ... is prized by those living in cold climates for its extraordinary ability to keep its wearer warm. A full grown yeti pelt can fetch up to 300 gold pieces on the open market.


----------



## Voadam

Are you not interested in the Hackmaster recipes?


----------



## I'm A Banana

These are extremely useful for adding flavor to the magic items of a world...


Wow....these gonna be compiled anywhere?


----------



## BOZ

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> *These are extremely useful for adding flavor to the magic items of a world...*




which is exactly why i'm doing it.    3E took a lot of this stuff out of the rules, and i know that a lot of people want to keep this stuff in.  i was inspired to do this by an old school 1E player in the game i currently play, and he's always running around chopping bits off of monsters, hoping to use them in one way or another.




> *Wow....these gonna be compiled anywhere?*




well... yes.    if i don't lose heart or get bored, they will be on the Creature Catalog site sooner or later.  after i gather up as much as i can find that has not yet been in 3E (hence, i don't need more recent stuff) and convert it to 3E standards (or list suggestions if i can't figure it out myself), i plan on putting it all into a large document, then posting it.


----------



## BOZ

PS,

richards, i'm going to make sure to give credit as to where i got the information, so you will be credited as the source for information that came from articles you wrote.


----------



## Arravis

*bump*

These are great!


----------



## Richards

Hey, cool, thanks Boz!  Here are a couple more:

"The Ecology of the Darkmantle," _Dragon_ #275, p. 99:







> Darkmantle eyespots can replace bat's fur as a substitute material component for the arcane version of the _darkness_ spell.



"The Ecology of the Purple Worm," _Dragon_ #282, p. 93:







> Purple worm blood is reddish, with a faint trace of purple to it.  It is often used in the magical inks used to inscribe the arcane versions of _bull's strength_, _endurance_, and _mass strength_.  (The latter spell is found on page 85 of _Dragon_ #275.)  Purple worm blood is also often used in the creation of _manuals of bodily health_.



p. 93:







> When seriously injured, purple worms exude a chemical that warns others of their kind away from the area for weeks.  Many Underdark civilizations, knowing of this "warning scent," harvest the appropriate glands from immature purple worms and douse it around the entranceways to their subterranean cities to keep purple worms at bay.



Johnathan


----------



## BOZ

hmm, not pre-3E... but since they're from Dragon's Ecology Of, and not likely to be reprinted elsewhere, i might as well take em


----------



## Richards

Oops, heh heh, got a little carried away there.  I'll try to stay pre-3E from now on.

Johnathan


----------



## BOZ

'tis ok  

Edit:  richards, i can take post-3e stuff from Dragon, but i don't think i'll be able to use anything from books that are still in print.


----------



## Piratecat

Any more of these?  Good stuff!


----------



## Conaill

These are cool, keep em coming!

Any suggestions for an alchemist with a couple of gallons of (green) dragon's blood?


----------



## Conaill

Any uses for a wyvern? 

I've already had an idea to make a whip out of it's stinger tail. Maybe I can work something out with the necromancer cleric in the party to keep the tail "alive" somehow, so the poison glands stay active...


----------



## Hashmalum

A lot of these monster "by-products" seem fairly obscure, and methods for extracting them even more so. Even if the players know that a certain gland possessed by purple worms repels other purple worms, how are they going to know what bit of disgusting wormflesh to hack off? I'd strongly recommend that a specific skill be necessary. I'm also thinking of Final Fantasy Tactics here, which would allow you to get items cheaply by hunting monsters, but they had to be killed by a physical blow from someone with the "Secret Hunt" ability. I'm strongly leaning towards adding Monster Lore skills to my campaign, and extraction of obscure valuable substances from a monster's body would seem to fit. For other campaigns, a Knowledge (arcana) check would seem appropriate for the stuff used in making magic items; perhaps Knowledge (nature) for the other stuff, like the aforementioned purple worm glands?

Incidentally, it seems you could use this sort of information for more than just encouraging your PCs to butcher various odd critters and making magic item creation more flavorful; if these creatures have valuable body parts, someone somewhere is going to come up with the idea of raising them for profit. What happens if a druid objects, or if the monsters get free, or raising them has some other sort of unforeseen consequence (such as hydra ranching attracting dragons)? Lots of potential here!


----------



## BOZ

those are some great ideas.    and yes, i think i'll advocate a Monster Lore type of skill to prevent metagaming - "hey guys!  a white dragon's tongue casts cone of cold!" or somesuch will require a skill check to deduce from now on.


----------



## frankthedm

I'll try not to get too vile  ....

It seem orcs tend to be quite fecund,  so it goes to reason that certain glands of orcs can likely be harvested to brew potions to boost the fertility of those trying to create progeny. Though the appearance of such children may leave a little to be desired.

Extreme care is advised when using the materials of  the flora, fauna, and / or unclassifiable entities of the places outside the known multiverse, sometimes referred to as the Far Realm. While the Potent abilities of these _Things_ cannot be denied, their peculiar makeup can cause unforeseeable consequences in the items they are used in. Some  of these abominations can literally reform themselves from their remains, years after said material was crafted into an enchanted item.


----------



## BOZ

orcs are just unusually... excitable, that's all.


----------



## frankthedm

BOZ said:
			
		

> *orcs are just unusually... excitable, that's all.   *




To me orcs seem about as fertile as a non magical race gets. they are quite capable of cross breeding with many non human things[ ogres, lesser cyclops, ettins,  and thus I assume for my own games they are very good choice for fertility related formulas.


----------



## blackshirt5

IMC, Unicorn Horns are great for either Healing Wands and draughts.  The problem is that unless the Unicorn gives up it's horn willingly(and thus dies), then you've got a useless horn(not to mention you've probably succeeded in pising off just about every elf and centaur in the forest).


----------



## CombatWombat51

I'm surprised nobody popped open the 1e DMG. On page 116-117, it has a list of ingredients requried for potions.

Animal Contol - Organ or gland from representative type or types to be controlled
Clairaudience - Human or simian thalamus gland or ear from an animal with keen hearing
Clairvoyance - Human or simian thalamus gland or eye from an animal with keen sight
Climbing - Giant insect legs
Delusion - Doppleganger flesh or rakshasa ichor
Diminuation - Powdered kobold horn and wererat blood
Dragon Control - Brain of the appropriate dragon type
ESP - Mind flayer brain
Extra-healing - troll blood (or hair of a saint if a cleric is creating the potion)
Fire Resistance - Fire elemental phlogiston or salamander scales
Flying - Hippogriff feathers and wyvern blood
Gaseous Form - Vampire dust or ogre magi teeth
Giant Control - Brain of an appropriate giant type
Giant Strength - Drops of sweat from appropriate giant type
Growth - Ogre magi gland
Healing - Ogre magi blood (or thread of a saint's garment if a cleric is creating the potion)
Heroism - Heart of a lion or similar giant cat
Human Control - Vampire eye or nixie blood
Invisibility - Invisible stalker ichor
Invulnerability - Gargoyle horn or lycanthrope skin
Levitation - Beholder eye (from stalk) or will-o-wisp essence
Longevity - Dragon blood and treant sap or elf blood
Oil of etherealness - Shedu fat or demon brain
Oil of slipperiness - Purple worm gland or liver of giant pike
Philter of love - Dryad hair
Philter of persuasiveness - Harpies' tongues or devil tongue
Plant Control - Shreiker spores and umber hulk eye
Polymorph Self - Mimic skin or succubus hair
Speed - Pegasus heart and giant weasel blood
Super-Heroism - Giant wolverine blood and minotaur heart
Sweet Water - Water elemental eye or triton blood
Treasure Finding - Gold dragon scale and six different powdered gems
Undead Control - Dust of freshly destroyed spectres or vampire brain or ghost ectoplasm or lich tongue
Water Breathing - Water naga blood or nixie organs

Sure, it'd take a little conversion, but I think it's a decent list... especially since it only required a glance at the index to find it


----------



## frankthedm

CombatWombat51 said:
			
		

> *
> Extra-healing - troll blood (or hair of a saint if a cleric is creating the potion)
> 
> Healing - Ogre magi blood (or thread of a saint's garment if a *




Ahh, back when adventure didn't have addictions to healing potions and bulls strength.

Thanx for doing that typing.


----------



## BOZ

woohoo!  thanks for that DMG list.


----------



## BOZ

for frankthedm, I found this little bit under the “ogre” heading...

Sages have expressed much concern over the years, wondering why ogres can interbreed with humans but not with elves or halflings. When the actual answer was discovered, the sages' concerns proved unfounded. The explanation had nothing to do with any supposed common origin of humans and ogres, but rather in a unusual characteristic that ogres share with orcs: rapidly adaptive biology. Just as orcs and ogres can adapt quickly to any terrain, from forests to the highest mountains, their genetic construction allows them breed with any humanoid race.
	This ability to breed easily is frequently passed on to their progeny. Half-ogres can also breed successfully with most other humanoid races. If this process continues for many generations, the result is a horrible hybrid known as a mongrelman. Many mongrelmen have strong strains of orc and ogre in their bloodlines, which may account for their chaotic evil attitudes.


----------



## fba827

I really like this thread and have been following it since it started.. I just have nothing I could reference to contribute.

But, I did wish to say thank you to all those that have taken the time to reference stuff and add to this list.  

It adds nice "flavor" when doing stuff...


----------



## Cedric

As a side note, our house rule on "appropriate components for the item" is to reduce the Market Price Value (only in regards to calculations for time, xp and money spent) to give the creator a break.

So for instance...when we killed some Displacer beasts and the ranger was able to skin en and cure em. I got a 50% reduction in the market value price for purposes of creating the cloak, since I had a fresh pelt to use.

Cedric


----------



## Cedric

Heh, because of this one of the first items I ever created on my own in 3rd ed was a Preservation Pack. 

Basically a Heward's Handy Haversack that preserved body parts and remains (ie gentle repose). Then I just went around "harvesting" just about everything we killed until I could get it's parts back to the lab to further reduce my xp, money and time costs.

Cedric


----------



## BOZ

the previously mentioned 1E old skooler in our party mentioned an article from Dragon 137 that had values for items from monsters (thinking about selling the hides of the displacer beasts we killed), so I looked it up.  The majority of the article was about selling hides and body parts, as well as young and eggs.  A small amount of it was devoted to the subject matter of this thread.  There’s probably more in that article than what I have listed here, so I’ll go look at it again later.

1E wasn’t anywhere near as big on the whole ecology and uses for monsters thing as 2E was.  So, I’m glad for this listing as it’s hard to find this stuff in the 1E books!  If you can find more than this, please do add to it.  This was a table from the article:

Creature (part)	Value (gp)
Bee, giant (bread)	30
Bee, giant (unguent)	3,000-8,000
Beetle, fire (light glands)	300
Bulette (neck scale)	200-500
Cave fisher (proboscis rope)	500
Flail snail (shell)	5,000
Gloomwing (mandibles)	25
Imorph (liver)	300-900
Pernicon (antenna)	350
Phoenix (beak, talon, or eye)	5,000
Whale (ambergris)	1,000-20,000

So, I went and looked in the old manuals, and found this for each of those entries:

Honey in hives or nests is of proportional quantities. Bee "bread" is excellent food and equal to iron rations. "Royal jelly," found only 20% of the time, is equal to 2-5 potions of extra-healing with a side effect of cure disease for each. It also can be made into sufficient unguent to treat aging. The unguent preserves a youthful look for up to 1 year and 2-5 such preparations can be made from royal jelly. Charisma will remain unaffected by age when the unguent is used continually without interruption. It is greatly prized by rich and noble women, and each unguent jar commands from 3000-8000 gp on the open market.

Fire beetles have two glands above their eyes and one near the back of their abdomen which give off a red glow. For this reason they are highly prized by miners and adventurers, as this luminosity will persist from 1-6 days after the glands are removed from the beetle.  The light shed illuminates a 10' radius.

The great plates behind the bulette's head are highly prized for use in shield making, for a skilled dwarven craftsman can fashion them into a shield of +1 to +3 value.

To trap its prey, a cave fisher employs a super-strong, highly adhesive filament which extends from its proboscis. This filament is 60-feet long, and tipped with a powerful adhesive sucker. A cave fisher can shoot this filament from its proboscis with great speed and accuracy, striking as a 6 hit dice monster. It will then "reel in" its prey at a rate of 15 feet per round, using a complex organic winch housed in an armored protuberance behind its head. A cave fisher can pull in prey weighing upto400 pounds (4000 gp weight). The adhesive on the sucker head also coats the filament, and it can be dissolved by liquids with a high alcohol content or a cave fisher's blood, which also contains a lot of alcohol. The filaments are so strong that they can be cut only by a +1 or better edged weapon and so thin that there is only a 20% chance of noticing them within 10 feet and no chance beyond that distance.

The highly-coloured shell affords the flail snail partial protection against magic, acting as a type of robe of scintillating colours. Whenever it is attacked by magic the effects are variable - 40% chance of the spell malfunctioning, 30% chance of it functioning normally, 20% of it failing to work a t all and 10% chance of it being reflected onto the person casting it. If a spell malfunctions its effects will alter (at the total discretion of the referee, who will not permit more than minor alteration) and the altered effect will be deviated from the snail to the nearest person Or creature.
The shell weighs 250 pounds (2,500 gold pieces weight) and retains i t s magical properties for 1 -6 months after i t s occupant's death. It can be sold for as much as 5,000 gold pieces.

(Note that the gloomwing's mandibles are valuable only because they are made of ivory - 25 gp value.)

Within the [imorph's] body there is a small organ, corresponding to the human liver, made of a rubbery green substance. Within the organ is a liquid of similar colour which, when mixed with water in equal quantity, serves as a potion of polymorph self. There will be sufficient liquid in a single imorph to make 1-3 draughts of such a potion, and it is for this reason that the imorph is attacked by adventurers.

the pernicon inhabits the outer regions of deserts and is much prized by the nomads of these regions because the antennae on it s head are water-diviners, vibrating and giving off a low hum when within 120' of a large quantity of water.

(Phoenix - i believe i listed this information above)

(Whale ambergis - again, no apparent alchemical use, just listed as being worth 1000-20,000 gp "in a large city")


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Other folks have covered the pre-3E references that I remember, but here's a newer one: pick up Philip Reed's 101 Arcane Spell Components PDF.  It has a ton of what you're looking for, 100% OGC.


----------



## Feathercircle

*Hey, BOZ!  You missed one!*

From the 2nd edition monster manual:
"Some sages claim that even a dead brain mole can offer protection against psionic attacks, provided the carcass is worn about one's neck as a medallion."

Or is that perhaps a little too tentative?  I found a third edition one as well when i was trying to stat block an NPC I'm working on...   I wouldn't report it except that I'm sure it would end up being overlooked...  The item is probably in the SRD even if the flavor isn't, but I don't have time right now to check.

From the 3rd edition DMG, page 224:
"A portable hole is a circle of cloth spun form the webs of a phase spider interwoven with strands of ether and beams of starlight."

Good job thus far and a great big "thank you" to everyone who's contributed already...  I really like this thread.  I've got three Monstrous Compendiums and umpteen back issues of Dragon to go through still, so I'll probably contribute more later.


----------



## BOZ

thanks!    good to know that i got some backup!


----------



## BOZ

the Monstrous Manual was followed by four subsequent Monstrous Compendium Annuals in 1994, 1995, 1996, and 1998 (97 was a bad year for TSR, remember?).  these featured a lot of collected, reprinted monsters and here are some excepts from those books:

Monstrous Compendium Annual One:

The gooey acid produced by [abyss ants] is a primary ingredient in universal solvent.

A dazzle’s [al –jahar] blood is useful in making a potion of delusion and other mind-affecting magical items.

[fang dragons’] fangs (powdered) and their cranial fluids are valued in the making of swords +2, nine lives stealer and similar magic items.

[gray linnorms] are sometimes hunted by adventurers, who use their scales for armor and their poison and other body parts in potions and spell components.

Their powdered bones [dread] can be used as an ingredient in certain preservative magics and in spells concerned with flight, telekinesis, and levitation.

Earth-weird dirt is valued by wizards for spell components.  Pieces of these weirds are especially useful in various spells involving earth, including passwall, flesh to stone, and stone to mud.

The powder into which a destroyed sandman crumbles can be used to make a potion of dreaming or sand of truth.  If used as the material component for a sleep spell, the spell affects double the normal number of levels of Hit Dice.  The dust of a sandman is enough for only one potion or two spells.

If a stwinger’s “charm glands” are milked while it lives or within one hour of its death, the extract can be used in a philter of love.

The elastice hide of the gambado’s legs is sometimes used for connectors in lengths of pipe or for similar applications.

Garbug tentacles are useful in the manufacture of paralysis poisons, and they might be useful in the making of scrolls, glyphs, or other items that cause paralysis.

... parts of [brain golems] are useful in the manufacture of mind-affecting magical items...

... the powdered remains of [a spiderstone golem] are useful in the creation of magical scrolls and items related to spiders, webs, and the abilities of spiders (e.g., scroll of spider climbing, cloak of arachnidia, arrow of slaying arachnids, etc.).

Dried greelox webbing is useful to wizards in the preparation of oil of acid resistance.

[Lock] Lurker venom is valued as an ingredient in inks, potions, and processes concerned with slow effects.  Their bodies are a preferred ingredient in oil of etherealness, too, and a largely intact body is worth 2 gp (6 gp if the stinger is intact).  Lock lurker venom (a clear, gummy fluid that smells like seaweed) brings about 10 gp per flask.  Lurker egg sacks bring about 25 gp on the open market.

The oil distilled from [lythlyx] flesh is used in the manufacture of certain magical inks and oils.

Alchemists and mages use magebane flesh in many magical and experimental processes, and will pay 400 gp or more for a largely intact carcass.

Some mages have found uses for [bone nagas’] powdered bones in magic involving telepathy.  Bone-naga powder can also be used as a substitute for powdered iron (by wizards) or unholy water or smoldering dung (by priests) when making the circle for a protection from good spell (without altering the spell’s casting or effects in any way).

Vampire moss may be used as a component of energy draining magic such as cursed potions of harm (reverse of healing) or rings of weakness.

Any mirror that has been prepared by casting enchant an item and permanency spells on it, and which is subsequently engulfed by a shadeling, will instantly become a mirror of opposition.

Giant cobra venom can be stored in daggers made to hold the liquid in special channels, but it degrades rapidly.  The virulent agent decays at a rate of +1 to the saving throw per turn.  After 20 minutes the save is made with no penalty; after a full hour, the saving throw is made at +4; after two hours, the save is made at +10.  The poison is inert after three hours.

Stone snake egg yolk is a prized ingredient for the ink used to inscribe the wizard spell stoneskin onto a scroll.

The wood of a mature death’s head tree is prized for its natural magic resistance and immunity to fire, and it is an essential part of many magical devices, especially fire-resistant shields.  It is also used as a component in fire-protection spells.

[An undead lake monster’s] hide is tough enough to use for (leather) armor or a shield, but it has an oppressive stench that will force a character trying to use it to make hourly saving throws vs. poison to avoid nausea (-1 penalty to attack rolls).

Whipstings are themselves immune to the effects of their own venom, which is an ingredient in the making or rings of weakness and nausea-inducing medicines.

Some mages think that shimmering wraiths can be used to power wands of lightning and similar items, but since they dissipate upon defeat and always fight to the death, no one can test the theory.

Alchemists and wizards use powdered xaver bodies in spell inks, unguents, and alternative spellcasting components in spells involving resistance to heat and electrical energies, the rusting of metals, and in invulnerability to metallic weapons.  Sold in the right place, a reasonably intact and fresh adult xaver body can bring as much as 1,600 gold pieces.


Monstrous Compendium Annual Two:

It is possible to extract dragon beetle venom and coat weapons with it.  Each beetle can produce 1-4 doses or coatings, and each dose is good for a single effect.  On a naked blade, the poison remains potent for one day. In a glass or ceramic container, the venom keeps for a week.  Crude armor and shields can be fashioned from the chitinous shells of dragon beetles, though this is a painstaking process and requires proper knowledge of crafting techniques.

It is rumored that certain proficient dwarven weaponsmiths can create special maces from the skins of [bi-nou] rocklords. The smiths claim these weapons are naturally +1 to hit and +3 to damage because of the density of the weapon and the magical properties of the rocklord.  However, it takes three times as long to craft one of these weapons as a normal weapon.

[Chronolily] nectar, which tastes like honey, can be used as a component for potions of clairvoyance.
(There is also a lot of information in this book on using chonolilies to see images of the past, present, and future.)

When the [darktentacles] has been slain, its flesh, eyes, and ichor are often used as spell ingredients and material components for wall of force and similar magical items that use or create that effect.

Avariel wings are sought by mages and evil giants. The mages use the wings in creating potions and wings of flying, and will often pay huge amounts for any brought to them.  The giants, on the other hand, use the avariel's wings as decorations for headgear.

Adventuring parties occasionally hunt verme for their dorsal scales, which can be powdered and used as one ingredient in the ink for a shield spell.  The scales from one verme can supply enough material for several dozen spells.

Wizards have been known to hunt flareaters in the hopes that the creatures' remains (or a live specimen) can be used as components in spells like create darkness and shapechange, and potions that grant immunity to fire.  It is rumored that large colonies of flareaters exist deep underground.

Some primitive tribes use the tentacles of portugese men-o-war in crude traps, and might construct crude scourges of short-lived effectiveness from the tentacles.

Like the leucrotta, changesteed [aka greater leucrottas] are useful in creating boots of springing and striding; in addition, their shapechanging abilities grant the hide special properties that can, with proper preparation, duplicate those of a cloak of elvenkind.  Lastly, greater leucrotta hooves are especially sought after as heels for boots of varied tracks, allowing wearers to create prints of dogs, goats, horses, stags, and wolves.

Wizards and alchemists can often find uses for [the bloodthorn's] hollow thorns.

The [firethorn's] blossoms also produce an attar which can be used in making a heady perfume or, when correctly rendered, as an ingredient for a potion of dreamng.  The thorns from an entire bush provide 1 to 6 doses of type E poison, but the toxin breaks down into a harmless substance after about a week.

[Stone] puddings, their remains, and their surface secretions can be prepared as poisons and used as ingredients in oil of acid resistance.

The scales of a teak serpent, if used while casting barkskin, provide a +2 bonus to Armor Class for the duration of the spell.  Teak serpents are sometimes captured by powerful spellcasters and bound into magical staves.

Mages are known to covet the tails of webbirds for use as components for web spells.

Zorbo hide that has been properly treated is an ideal receptacle for enchantments.  Items made of this material, soaked in holy water and enchanted under a full moon, receive an additional +1 on item saving throws.


Monstrous Compendium Annual Three:

[Aranea] are generally good with cloth, and naturally dominate the silk market with the silk they produce.

Essence of alhoon brain is an exotic ingredient in spell-writing inks, and can be employed to great advantage in the crafting of magic items that affect the minds of creatures.

Braxat shells make excellent shields (improving AC by 2) and armor plates (AC 2) if properly worked.  Sometimes these great hunters become the hunted when an elf tribe or a band of raiders decide to harvest braxat shells.  This dangerous course often turns deadly, as braxats are smart enough and vicious enough to set traps and ambushes for even the strongest hunters.

The [disenchanter’s] essence is purported to be useful in ink for scrolls, and might be used for the fabrication of a rod of cancellation.

If killed, a tome guardian’s essence dissipates in a wave of heat and a dusting of ash. The ash has proven a viable ingredient for oil of fiery burning and smoke powder and would presumably serve well in other fire-related potions or magical items. The heat relseased by the death of a tome guardian has been suggested as a means to temper a ring of fire resistance.  The creature’s fireburst might also be useful in igniting the flame powers of certain items, like a flame tongue sword; however touching an item to the tome guardian in hopes of this is a dangerous proposition, because the fireburst attack still affects the wielder of the item.

The poison from one bramble might coat a single arrow or dart; it would take at least 10 to coat a Longsword.  However, their armor is beautiful in a dangerous way, and a collector might pay up to 80 gp for a complete, unoccupied suit.

Hybsil antlers are said to have magical powers, and have fetched as much as 100 gold pieces from certain wizards, sages, and alchemists. Since hyhsils shed their antlers every year, it is not necessary to injure hyhsils to obtain their horns. However, since hybsils do not like people trespassing on their territory, it is often difficult to gain permission to gather shed antlers, or to befriend a male hybsil and convince him to give one away.

The horn of a black unicorn is highly prized. Powdered, it can be used to create a potent poison equivalent to a Type N contact poison (onset time 1 round, Death/25 DMG Table 51). If the horn is fixed to a lance and wielded in a charge, a mounted warrior inflicts the black unicorn charge damage (3d12 points of damage).


Monstrous Compendium Annual Four:

The firestar’s body contains several organs that are useful as spell components or ingredients in magical concoctions.  It contains a distinctive organ that can be used in a dancing lights spell.  Any of its organs can be used to prepare the magical inks for affect normal fires, dancing lights, and detect magic scolls.  These organs are worth 1 to 5 gp.

If [the octo-jelly’s] ink particles can be collected, they might be used as an ingredient in the ink used to creating such spells as light, continual light, and the various prismatic spells.  An octo-jelly carries enough particles to provide sufficient ink for one written spell.

Some parts of a sea hermit’s natural form can be used in magical preparations that deal with water breathing and shapeshifting.  A rumor persists that a wizard has one of these great shells enchanted to act like Daern’s instant fortress.

The viscous liquid secreted by the lukhorn is often in high demand by alchemists and wizards (100 gp per vial).  When used in the creation of invisibility and polymoprh potions, it extends their durations by 25%. The liquid, however, dries almost immediately upon the death of the lukhorn; it is extremely difficult to secure more than a vial or two from a recently killed specimen.


----------



## Feathercircle

*More critter bits*

From the Ravenloft MC III: (Creatures of Darkness)

The wings of the baobbhan sith can be crushed to create _dust of disappearance_ .  Twenty-five wings can make one dose that must be used within 1d4 weeks or else it will lose its potency.

The scent glands of a feathered serpent can be used to make a rare, exotic perfume.  Those who adorn themselves with this cologne effectively increase their Charisma score by one point for 24 hours or until it is washed off with water.

The flowers [of crawling ivy] are used to make _healing potions_ , and in an emergency may be pressed to a wound to stop bleeding and reduce pain.

Not the monster itself, but the making of the monster:
Wax golems are created from fine-quality wax that must be blended with mimic ichor, obliviax dust, and doppelganger blood...

If a bloodrose can be collected while pure white, it is said to be able to ward off the attacks of certain types of undead, namely vampires.

If the shadow unicorn's horn is powdered, it cam be used by an alchemist in the creation of 2d6 applications of _oil of fiery burning_ .

And you already took care of the Death's Head Tree.  
Enjoy.


----------



## BOZ

cool, i have that book but thanks for getting it for me.


----------



## Feathercircle

Yeah, you probably have all of the books I do..  I don't have that many to begin with, but I'm still happy to contribute.

Meanwhile, here's a start from the Dark Sun MCII: Terrors Beyond Tyr.  Unfortunately, a lot of the entries mention a creature being used for magic components without mentioning exactly what the monster bits are supposed to be used for.  ^^;;;;

The shell fo a boneclaw can be used to make sharp knives that are popular in the kitchens of Athas.  The knives can also be used as slashing weapons that give a +1 bonus to damage.  The knives also give a 5% chance that victims don't notice the wound until they faint from blood loss.  However, boneclaw knives used as stabbing weapons are 50% likely to shatter on impact as their structure is not designed to take the shock.

The spines of hunting cacti can be used as blowgun darts, with or without the [cacti's] nerve poison.

Dagorrans were once common on Athas, but their value as component for potions and spells, their leatherlike hide...  have caused them to reach near extinction.

The front limbs of the dune reaper are often used to make swords and other bladed weapons.  Its scaly plates can be used in the construction of shields and armor.

The gland responsible for the [fodorran's] horrible aroma is highly sought by preservers and defilers to create potions.

Some barbaric customs in the Ringing Mountains involve eating the eyes of recently dead kes'trekel to imbue the consumer with better vision.  Such rituals are ineffective, but sometimes myth and tradition are stronger than logic.

The klar's fur, though less effective when not actually attached to the user, is AC 5, slightly better than most hide armor.  Its chitinous shell is impossible to shape without magical aid, so is of little use.

The chitinous shell of the mastyrial is valued by warriors for its protective qualities and its ventilation.  The shell is frequently used as material in shields and armor.  The poison is also highly sought after by both defilers and assassins.

A bladed weapon honed from the carapace of a black mastyrial recieves a +1 to attack bonus and +1 to all damage inflicted.

More to come later this weekend, including the lesser drakes.


----------



## Feathercircle

*As promised, the para-elemental drakes*

The description for the uses of lesser drake parts is mostly on the general drake page, with individual notes on the page of each drake.

The hide of a lesser drake can bring a high price in the right market.  It can also attract the attention of templars who mistake the hide for that of an elemental drake.  Possession of an elemental drake's hide is punishable by death, so a seller of lesser drake hides must be careful where he sells his hide.  Possession of a lesser drake hide is not a punishable offense.
Lesser drake hides make superior quality leather for armor and for luxury items, such as stuffed chairs/  Of the hide is made into armor it gives extra protection against specific attacks.  Magma drake and sun drake armor give a  +2 bonus to saves against fire-based attacks and reduce the damage to one-half if the save is failed, and one-fourth if the save is successful.  Silt drake armor gives the same protection against any form of choking, suffocation, or dust storm.  Rain drake armor slows dehydration by 50% and affords the same bonuses against dehydrating attacks as the other armors do against their special attack form. 
 The teeth and claws of lesser drakes can be made into edged weapons of high quality, granting a +1 to all damage they inflict.  The bones of lesser drakes may be formed into bludgeoning weapons with the same +1 bonus to damage because of their solid construction.
The digestive juices of lesser drakes can be used in fine metallurgy, or wherever corrosive liquids are required, but last only 1d4+1 days after the drake dies.

The hide, teeth, and claws of a magma drake bring a high price in any market.  However, obtaining these items might cost more in lives than is worth the effort.  

[Rain drake's] hides, teeth, and claws are valuable commodities, but they must be kept wet, or be specially treated once the drake is dead.

The [silt] drake's stomach juices are extremely corrosive and dissolve all metals, animal products (including leather), and plant matter (including cloth)  in a few days.  The teeth of a silt drake are highly prized by aarakockra as badges of courage.  The silt drake teeth can be used to make a sharp knife by anyone with the skill to do it.

Surprisingly, the sun drake's ecology makes no mention of the marketability of its hide, claws, or teeth at all.


----------



## BOZ

thanks for the assist!

is that the dark sun book which is the same size as the MC annuals?  if so, then i am lacking both that one and the mystara one (wanted them both, but lack of funds at the time they were out...)


----------



## Feathercircle

*Hmm....*

Having never seen an annual, I'm not sure....   But it certainly _could_ be the one you're missing.  And coincidentally enough, my other Compendium happens to be Mystara!  Strange how things work out sometimes.  I'll post just a few right now and see if I can finish off the Athas compendium later today.

(The exact description of the taint is in the combat section of the entry, and would certainly be included in any 3E conversion of the beasty.  In short, it turns the victim into a ravening insectiod monster...)
On rare occasions, pakubrazi blood has been used to intentionally taint an enemy by slipping it into his food.  It makes a horrific form of revenge.

The pelts of white sand howlers often bring about 150 gp because of their rarity, beauty, and the protection they provide from heat.


----------



## BOZ

oh duh, i meant the 128 page books as opposed to the 3-ring binder MCs    the four annuals were 128-pagers (well, #4 was only 96 for some reason) and were intended as supplements for the Monstrous Manual.  the Monstrous Manual was intended as a replacement for the three-ring binder MCs, even though i still reference them.


----------



## Feathercircle

*^^;;;;;*

I've never even _seen_ a monster manual in three-ring format...   I guess that makes me kind of a newbie, then.  You were right, though, my Dark Sun book is exactly 128 pages.  The other two are close, at 126 each...  So I guess that my other two books (ie, not the Ravenloft one)  _do_ just coincidentally happen to be the ones you lack.  Wow.

More Athasian goodness:

Alchemists have noted the pseudopsionic nature of slig telepathy and seek specimens with which to experiment.  It is believed that slig blood or marrow is actually a stimulant to psionic activity, but these are just old wives tales...  Some in Raam and Balic have offered as much as 20 cp for a live slig.

The poison [of dark spiders] is highly prized by assassins.

Ssurran eggs are inedible, as is their flesh, but their skin is sometimes worked as scale armor (AC 6) that is resistant to heat.

Though the flesh cannot be eaten, the hide of the [moonbeast/stalking horror] makes excellent armor and shields.  If properly treated, the hide can make leather armor with an effective AC 5.  It also gives its wearer a +1 bonus on saving throws for all spells of 1st and 2nd level.

[The tari's] disease-causing venom is produced by two glands set ddeep in the jaw....  Retrieving the glands from a fallen tari is a difficult and dangerous task, but the deadly properties of their contents makes them valuable to the alchemists and bards of the cities.

Thri-kreen chitin can also be used for armor by humanoids if care is taken.   
(I watched Nausicaa last night and this is now strongly reminding me of the people forging armor and swords out of shed Ohmu chitin....   ^^;;;

While in larval form, xerichous are considered a delicacy by the thri-kreen.  Also the secretions made while cocooned are highly sought for their astral properties for use in potions and research.

And that just about finishes my Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium except for a rather lengthy bit about silt spawn.  The MC not only mentions that they can be used a spells, but actually gives a new spell itself..  and I figure if I'm posting the one, I should post the other as well...

And that's all I can do for now...  Tonight is D&D night, so I need to go prep before my players start showing up.  Thank you for starting this thread!


----------



## BOZ

Feathercircle said:
			
		

> *I've never even seen a monster manual in three-ring format...   I guess that makes me kind of a newbie, then.*




relatively speaking, perhaps... but then so would i be.    the ones i speak of were made in the early 90s (roughly 89-92) when i first started playing.  there are people who had over 10 years of experience on the game when i started playing.


----------



## BOZ

ok, now going through the Monstrous Compendiums 1-14 (yeah, the three ring binder ones).  volumes 1 and 2 were wholly reprinted in the Monstrous Manual, though numerous entries were abbreviated and some information left out.  thus, leading to this post.  


Monstrous Compendium Vol 1:

Dragonfish poison is highly toxic and a full-grown dragonfish can yield enough to kill a large number of creatures. It is natural that creatures who frequently use poison will have a standard method for capturing dragonfish.  Also, dragonfish spines make excellent darts, as they are extremely strong and very sharp. (The spines also grow back on the fish, so harvesting them is possible.) The dragonfish skin is not wasted either, as it makes excellent material for scale armor.  Using any part of the dragonfish is potentially deadly unless the poison sacks and spines are carefully removed first.

[korred] hair is a key ingredient for ropes of entanglement and nets of snaring.  The fermented fruit beverages which the korred consume can also be used as a component for love philters and potions of human control.

If the skunk is surprised and killed quickly, there is a 50% chance that the musk will be recoverable.  A giant skunk killed in this way can be a prize worth close to 200 gp to a sage or alchemist, as the musk is a valued alchemical component (for stinking cloud scroll ink, smoke bombs,etc.).


Monstrous Compendium Vol 2:

Alchemists have tried to devise a means of extracting the juices from rot grubs in hopes of coming up with a workable anesthetic.  Thus far all attempts have been unsuccessful.  There are rumors that rot grubs are used as material components in certain harm-causing spells, usually the reverse versions of healing and restorative spells.

Some individuals kill sandlings and use the bodies as ingredients in mortar.  Their bodies are rumored to have truly remarkable adhesive abilities.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 3 (Forgotten Realms I):

The body is a destroyed dracolich crumbles into a foul-smelling powder within a few hours; this powder can be used by knowledgeable wizards as a component for creating potions of undead control and similar magical substances.

If [a rhaumbusun’s] eyes are removed intact and preserved from decay, they are worth up to 200 gp each to alchemists or wizards. Rhaumbusun eyes are used in the preparation of magical inks and potions related to paralyzation.

The thylacine’s coat is valued for its use in making camouflage cloaks.  It is worth 1d3gp.  The brain is a component the magical inks used to write mind blank spells.  It is worth 25-50 gp on the open market.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 4 (Dragonlance):

The back plates of the horax can be fashioned into a light-weight and durable armor (AC 4) by armorers experienced at handling the stuff. The Glass Sailors of Taladas are among the best in the world at this art.

Shimmerweed seedpods are often used by wizards who are crafting magical palantirs such as crystal balls or crystal hypnosis balls. The petals of the flower, when ground into a fine sand, are used in the creation of inks and other materials that relate to light or hypnosis (such as a gem of brightness.)

The shell [of a skrit] can also be fashioned into an excellent armor by those skilled in handling the peculiar material. Skilled craftsmen use the carapace to fashion breastplates and other solid pieces of armor. A suit fashioned from this material has AC 4.

A powerful hunter in its own right, the wyndlass has few (if any) natural enemies. On occasion, it may be sought out and destroyed by teams of adventurers, however, because of the oil that it secretes. As a lubricant, wyndlass oil is second to none. While this alone might be enough to bring a few hunters out after the wyndlass, it is the creature’s use to alchemists and wizards that most often spawns a hunting party. Wyndlass oil is one of the most common, and important, ingredients in oil of slipperiness, and it is often sought for this purpose.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 5 (Greyhawk):

The acid that is secreted by the [aspis] cow is highly prized by alchemists.  In addition to its obvious uses as a corrosive agent, it is important in the preparation of magical inks and potions that relate to acids and corrosion.

The wings of the death watch beetle are highly valuable to skilled armorers, who can fashion them into highly effective shields.  If an expert armorer is provided with both of a death watch beetle’s wings, he can manufacture the equivalent of a body shield +1 (although it is not actually enchanted).

Although it is not a commonly used component, a lock of booka hair, freely given by the booka, has been known to be employed in the creation of magical inks for scrolls that deal with invisibility of the detection thereof.

Buckawn poisons are very valuable because of their great potency.  While these are hard to come by, they are worth twice as much as normal poisons.

It is rumored that the powdered marrow from a crypt thing’s bones can be used to create a potion of undead control. In addition, anyone who employs the bones of a crypt thing to manufacture a set of pipes of haunting is 80% likely to create a magical item that imposes a –2 penalty to its victims’ saving throws and has double normal effectiveness if the saving throws fail.

It is believed that the mysterious _timeglass of the mage_ was crafted with ground crystalmists.  While this has never been confirmed, it may indeed be true as the unique physiology of the crystalmist makes it very valuable to those who have an interest in arcane devices.
Other uses for crystalmist include the creation of high quality smoke powder and dust of illusion.  It is also rumored that the priceless oracles of Greyhawk are fashioned from crystalmist colonies captured and trapped forever by powerful magic.

The bodies of the horgar provides nothing of value, except to wizards – some parts of it are used for spells involving earth, stone, digging, and molten heat.

Snail, flail (covered above already, I know, but this is a little bit different so here ya go):
A single shell weighs 250 to 300 pounds and retains its magical powers for 1d6 months after the occupant’s death. A skilled armorer can try to fashion 1-2 +2 shields from a single shell.  These shields affect spells as did the original shell until their magic fades (1d6 months). After the magic fades, the shields become nonmagical +2 shields. In addition, freshly ground snail shell is needed to create a robe of scintillating colors.  One robe may be made from a single shell.  Shells sell for 5,000 gold pieces on the open market.

Taer fear humans because the creatures are sometimes hunted for their glands that secrete the oily substance in their fur.  These are worth 500 gold pieces on the open market and can be used to fashion a protection from cold potion.

The poison glands of a tentamort sell for 10d4 gold pieces.  From a single tentamort a skilled alchemist can make 1d3 doses of a deadly, tasteless, odorless poison.  When consumed, this poison causes a slow disintegration of the victim’s internal organs.  The victim loses 1 hit point the first day, 2 the second, and so on.  Victims cannot be healed (even magically) until a neutralize poison is cast on them.  Untreated victims eventually die from massive internal bleeding.  This poison is favored by assassins, especially those who like to be miles away when their victim dies.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 6 (Kara-Tur):

A bisan is sustained by sunlight and shares the nutrients of her personal tree. She can use the bark of her tree as a component in potions of healing.

All spirit centipedes can eat most inorganic objects, but they have a special taste for minerals. When freely given, and kept in an earthenware jar inside a building, a scale from a greater spirit centipede has the same properties as a charm of protection from disease.

If the tears of a chu-u are collected in an opaque flask, they may be used as oil of etherealness.

The dust of a crumbled fruit from a con-tinh’s tree can be used as a component for a potion of longevity.

[Duruch’i-lin]: A ch’i-lin seldom walks on the ground, fearing she will accidentally trample an innocent insect or damage the vegetation. She eats only minerals and drinks only from the purest of streams. Her horn, when ground into a powder, can be used as an antidote for any poison. The coat of a ch’i-lin retains the properties of deflection even after the creature’s death, and is highly prized as material for protective clothing.

If a lesser flame spirit reduces any scrap of parchment to ashes, the ashes can serve as a component for noisome spirit chasers.
If a least flame spirit reduces any scrap of pure silk to ashes, the ashes can be a component of a charm of protection from fire.

Reptilian gargantua have two properties useful to humans: 
• The petal of any flower that grows in the footprint of a reptilian gargantua can serve as a component for a potion of growth. Such a flower must grow naturally in the footprint; it cannot have been planted there by a human or other intelligent being.
• As noted above, thunderstorms occur when a reptilian gargantua is born. If a dead creature of any kind is struck by a lightning bolt from such a storm, the bolt acts as resurrection spell.

The silk of insectoid gargantua larvae can be woven into cloth from which magical robes are created.

The ichor of the jishin mushi is greatly prized by incense makers, fetching as much as 2 tael for a flask. 

A kaluk’s arm or leg bone can serve as a club +2. If any tree branch is rubbed in the powdered tusk of a kaluk, it will function as a divining rod as per the spell for the next 1-4 days.

The dust of a small stone spirit’s statue serves as a component for long-lasting cosmetics used by the concubines of royalty.
The dust of a medium stone spirit’s statue serves as a base for a toothpowder that permanently prevents toothaches.
The dust of a large stone spirit’s statue can serve as a component for a potion of invulnerability.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 7 (Spelljammer I):

The bodies of aartuk, either dead or alive, provide no useful components for magic, though the slime on their tongues makes an effective glue when boiled to the appropriate concentration.  The tongues may be hung and left to dry for several weeks, which produces an average quality rope.  When properly fermented, the sap of elders makes a beverage greatly desired by beholders.  An elder provides enough sap to brew a small keg of aartukia.  A shewd merchant could get several thousand gold pieces for the sale of a single keg.

The glue that the [jammer leeches] secrete to hold their shells to a hull is extremely strong and highly prized.  The gooey purple substance is waterproof, fireproof, and even slightly magic resistant (5%).  The dangers involved in collecting live leeches and maintaining them limits this market, however, and the glue is rare and very expensive.

The liver of rogue moons makes an excellent component for reverse gravity potions.  The glands producing their venom can be used as an ingredient in various soporific drugs.  (These glands are located at the base of the spikes, under the scales.)

The skin of a murderoid can be used as spell components for stone shape and hallucinatory terrain spells.

... if a sufficiently large piece of the outer stomach wall of a nay-churr can be salvaged after an explosion, it can be formed into a breastplate that retains its Armor Class of -2.

In some crystal spheres, captured phlog-crawlers (a very rare thing indeed) are used to make powerful potions of longevity.

The hides of the q'nidar make effective components of heat- and light-based spells.  When heated, the scales are quite effective for extra lighting.

The exoskeleton of a zodar would make incredible armor.  However, when enough damage is inflicted to kill a zodar, all that is left of its exoskeleton is a bunch of fragments.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 8 (Outer Planes):

Hamatula are doubly unique among the baatezu because only they produce any sort of useful by-product amongst the inhabitants of the Nine Hells.  The creatures have a gland behind their ears that produces a powerful hallucinogen.  It is "harvested" by greater baatezu and used to aid the torment and interrogation of prisoners.  A few brave (or wealthy) sages have obtained samples of this secretion.  Though not enough of it has been obtained to perform any meaningful experiments, it is believed that greater quantities of this secretion could produce an extremely potent potion of illusion.

Anyone bold enough and of sufficient power to kill a bebilith and remove its spinneret would hold great wealth.  Mages would pay highly to get their hands on one.  Powerful spells and magical items of binding can be created from a bebilith’s spinner, or so alchemists believe.

Chasme wings have been used in brews to create potions of flying.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 9 (Spelljammer II):

(not done yet...)


Monstrous Compendium Vol 10 (Ravenloft I):

The dream essences of the bastellus, while hard to obtain, are of almost incalculable value to necromancers and illusionists in the crafting of magical items. It is said that an illusionist who uses even the tiniest fraction of such a creature's substance as a material component in the creation of an illusion will find that the images created are drastically more vivid than they might otherwise be - making it almost impossible for victims to convince themselves that such images are not real.

The body of a sentinel bat has been used with great success in the creation of devices and potions intended to convey power over the undead.
The bones of skeletal bats can be used in the creation of bone golems (described elsewhere in this book).

As an unnatural creature, the bussengeist has no real place in the ecology of the world it has left behind. The same is not true, however, of the course of history. There are many scholars who can point out great battles which, they claim, can only have been decided by the influence of these tragic souls.
The essence of these creatures, if captured in some way, can be a powerful magical component. It is rumored that many cursed magical weapons are forged in fires fanned by the breath of a bussengeist and that their powers are harnessed in the creation of drums of panic or a harp of discord.

The creation of a doom guard is an interesting process, for it runs contrary to the idea of an "enchanted suit of armor." The reason for this is simply that the suit of armor is never actually subjected to a spell cast directly upon it. Rather, the doom guard is fashioned using an enchanted anvil of darkness, and it is this device that gives the creature its magical aura.
The first step in the creation of an anvil of darkness is the building of the anvil itself. The raw materials used in the creation of this object must be attained from the body of a slain iron golem. When the anvil is cast, it must have either a scarab versus golems (of any type) or a pristine, unread Manual of Golems set at its heart. Before the hot metal of the anvil cools, it must be enchanted by a powerful wizard. The first step in this enchantment is the weaving of an enchant an item spell over the anvil to make it ready for further wizardry. A fabricate spell is cast next, in order to the give the anvil the creative essence that will be so important to it in later years. Subsequently, a binding spell is employed to capture the last essences of the spirit that once animated the anvil in its iron golem form. Finally, a permanency spell is used to bind these magics into a single, cohesive enchantment that will enable the anvil to carry out its function.
Once the anvil of darkness is created, it can be used by a skilled armorer to create one doom guard every 20 weeks. Once work on a specific doom guard is begun, the armorer must work at least 8 hours out of 24 on his creation. Work cannot be halted or delayed for any reason or the enchanting process fails. The raw materials must be discarded and the work begun anew. The anvil is unaffected by this failure.

The sap from a doppleganger plant’s vines as well as the flesh from the inside of its pods have both proven to be useful in the creation of magical potions and devices that influence the minds of others in some way. In many cases, the latter material results in the creation of magical powers twice as great as those found in devices crafted with other materials. Thus, a potion of human control created with the heart of a doppleganger pod allows the imbiber to control a total of no fewer than 64 levels or Hit Dice worth of humans or demihumans.

Goblyns are often sought after by certain wizards and priests, for they are useful as components in spells and magical items that control humans.

The sap of an evil treant, when smeared over the entire body, is reported to provide humans and demihumans with protection equivalent to that granted by a barkskin spell.



Monstrous Compendium Vol 11 (Forgotten Realms II):

Ecology: A beguiler always sees with true sight. It clearly sees invisible creatures and objects. It also ignores illusions and their intended effects. Displaced objects or foes, like the displacer beast, can be seen where they truly are. Even ethereal creatures close to the Prime Material Plane can be observed and attacked with ease. Not only can the creature change the hue of its fur to match the coloration of its surroundings for 1-4 turns, but even unnatural colorations, like plaid, can be easily mimicked by the beguiler. It can remain absolutely motionless during that time, hiding in shadows with 80% success.
Some spell casters are rumored to have maintained or recreated this ability in the cured pelt of the beguiler. Many alchemists pay large sums of money for the remains of the beguiler, usually a gold piece value equal to the Experience Value of the creature. The eyes and frontal lobes of the brain are alternative material components used in the true sight, detect invisibility, locate object, and the vision spells.
Many cultures near the Shaar capture beguiler young soon after the babies are weaned. They make excellent pets that warn their owners of trespassers. Several mages of Thar have further increased the creature’s value by acquiring the beguiler as a familiar. These mages have exhibited beguiler-like qualities, detecting hidden objects and hiding in shadows.
* Cap of the Beguiler
Cost: 2,000 gold pieces
XP Value: 25,000
The cap of the beguiler gives the wearer the ability to see as though using a true sight spell. Invisible creatures and objects are clearly seen, and illusions do not have their intended effect. Displaced foes can be seen where they truly are. Only one such cap can be made from a single beguiler pelt.
If the cap gets wet, the properties it exhibits are nullified until it is completely dry. Each time the cap gets wet, there is a 10% chance it molds, causing the properties to dissipate forever.
* Cloak of the Beguiler
Cost: 3,000 gold pieces
XP Value: 17,500
The cloak of the beguiler changes its hue and the hue of its wearer to match the coloration of the wearer’s surroundings up to three times a day for 1-4 turns each time. The wearer can remain absolutely motionless during that time if he chooses, hiding in shadows with 70% success. Ethereal creatures close to the Prime Material Plane can be observed and attacked with ease.
If the cloak gets wet, the properties it exhibits are nullified until it is completely dry. Each time the cloak gets wet, there is a 10% chance it molds, causing the properties to dissipate forever. The cloak requires 12 animal pelts to construct for the average human.

The fachan’s legendary leaping ability and dexterity can be magically rejuvenated from its footpad. Properly treated and enchanted, the footpads of two fachan can be made into boots of striding and springing. The hearing organs of a fachan can be instrumental in creating potions of clairaudience.

Haundars indeed provide a very large, single source of meat that can feed an entire sha’az hive for weeks. Its blubber is used for oils. Its eyestalks are in demand for potions of infravision, and its lower pseudopods can be used as a potent ingredient in potions of levitation. The armor can be broken into smaller pieces and re-used as plate armor elements. A complete suit of armor made of this material weighs half its equivalent metal armor for the same protection, and is acid resistant. It also costs twice as much to build. Some northern knight orders may be willing to pay dearly for haundar shell pieces.

Dark nagas are quick to plunder fallen foe, swallowing items, scrolls, and spellbooks to spit forth later - for all dark nagas have a bag-like internal organ that they can use to carry things. This organ has thick, rubbery air-sac walls to protect the naga against sharp points and the like, but it also protects the cargo against digestive juices, and has the unusual side effect of shielding magic from all detection spells.

(it may be possible to steal and use retch plant fruits, if one could find a away to collect them without causing them to drop): The retch plant, or globe palm, appears to be a typical palm tree, except that each constantly has 1d4 +4 globe-like, coconut-sized fruit growing at its top. Each globe is membranous, taut, and blue, violet, or lilac in color.
Walking under a retch plant makes it 20% likely that one of its globes falls. If there is solid contact with a tree trunk-such as banging against, running into, or climbing itó1d4 + 1 of the noisome fruit plop down. Randomly choose the character(s) attacked; he is AC 10 against this attack. When the globes strike, they burst, and a nauseating fluid is splashed over a five-foot radius. Those who are between five and nine feet have a 25% chance of being splashed. The sticky, foul fluid causes creatures splashed to vomit and retch for the next three rounds. In addition to being nauseated, for six turns thereafter victims are at 50% of normal Strength. No saving throw is allowed against either effect of the fluid.
Creatures splashed must be washed in alcohol (wine, beer, brandy, etc.) or they are much more likely to attract carnivores in the area. This has the effect of doubling the normal frequency of encounter checks, as well as doubling the probabilities of actual encounters. The odor is discernible within a 50-foot radius and it persists for 1d4 hours unless removed as above.

The slime of a dead skuz can be used as components in water-based spells, usually doubling the durations of those spells because of the skuz’s magical and powerful nature.

When a tempest is killed, a silver residue rains down from their form. If carefully gathered, this residue provides a mass of silver equivalent to 3-18 silver pieces. Though valuable as a precious metal, the silver may also be used as a component in making wands of lightning or as components in weather-related spells. Bits of the silver are also useful for making other weather or elemental related magical items.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 12 (Dark Sun I):

The sinewy cord the cha'thrang uses to tether its prey is highly sought after to make rope. A single, dry strand will easily hold 50 pounds of weight. By braiding several cords, a thin but very strong rope can be crafted. Discarded strands vary in length from 20-50 (1d4 + 1 × 10) yards each. Some desert traders will move between two or more separate trines of cha'thrang, collecting the spent cord.

The hide [of an Athasian drake] makes excellent armor. Once crafted into leather armor it attains the leather armor defense value minus the drake's original negative armor class score (i.e., leather is AC 8; if made from the hide of an air drake whose AC was -2, then the air drake leather armor would have a defense value of Armor Class 6 (8 -2 = 6)). The teeth and claws make excellent weapons; although not magical, they are considered +2 because of the bone's strength and sharpness. The blood of the beast is also valuable as it is used in certain alchemical solutions.

The flakes of [fire drake] hide are valuable spell components for fire-based magic. The unusual pebble hide of the fire drake is shed once every three years or after being damaged, and new scales begin to grow underneath.
The hide of the fire drake is the most highly prized of all the drakes as it tends to make the wearer immune to some of the sun's devastating effects. Anyone protected by a fire drake hide (either wearing it or riding in a vehicle covered by it) needs only half the amount of water a day, depending on their activity. Although nonmagical, fire drake hide adds +2 to fire-related saving throws for the wearer. Fire drake hide will not burn if exposed to nonmagical flames. The heat ray from burnflowers can't penetrate the protection of a fire drake hide.

Natives of Athas have discovered that, when eaten, the roots of esperweed can boost psionic powers to very high levels. This boost is fairly short-lived, lasting for only 1 turn.
When the esperweed root is eaten, psionicists (single and multi-/dual-classed) have their psionic powers boosted the equivalent of 5 experience levels. The player should calculate the number of additional psionic strength points the character gains and determine which new sciences and devotions are gained (roll on the Wild Talent Tables on pages 20 and 21 of the Complete Psionics Handbook.) The character does not gain any additional disciplines. Eating esperweed also gives a psionicist character more control of his powers. All power scores are increased by +3 for the same duration as the psionic power boost (1 turn).
Wild talents who eat esperweed also gain a boost in their psionic power. Their power score is increased by +2, and the character receives an additional 20 psionic strength points.
Repeated Use of Esperweed
While esperweed is very useful to psionic creatures and characters, repeated use can also be detrimental. Creatures can eat esperweed and enjoy its psionic boosting capabilities a number of times equal to their Hit Dice (or current experience level) without any ill effects. For each use beyond that, however, the creature's or character's psionic ability rapidly fades. Each excess use reduces the creature's psionic ability by the equivalent of two experience levels. This reduction is permanent, but each reduction can be reversed by use of a restoration spell. Once a creature's psionic ability is reduced to 0 level, the creature permanently loses its psionics.
It should be noted, however, that esperweed only retains its psionic boosting properties for a limited time. A root will retain its effectiveness for one week after being picked, after which time its potency fades quickly into nothingness.

Floaters are the favorite prey of razorwings, who make their home beneath the Sea of Silt. Floaters boast no usable byproducts, though many researchers have tried to make use of the gas-producing glands of this creature as a source of flammable gas. None have had success.

Being magical mutations of normal Athasian giants, beasthead giants are a good source of spell components for both wizards and priests. The blood of a beasthead can be used in many different types of spells, but only those of preservers or druids. Also, beasthead giants provide unique spell components depending upon the type of beast head. For example, the feathers of an eagle head can be used in feather fall and other flight-oriented spells.

Dust from the withered eyeballs of dead hej-kin is usable by earth-worshipping priests as material components for many earthen spells.

Dried id fiend blood is used in the creation of a potion concocted by psionic researchers; the potion allegedly increases the imbiber™s psionic abilities for brief periods of time.

Kank exoskeleton can be used as armor when cleaned, but is very brittle and has a 20% chance of breaking whenever hit by a weapon. A much more common use of kank exoskeleton is in the construction of chitin golems, automatons created by powerful defiler wizards.

The claws of a megapede can be used as arrow/quarrel heads of a very effective nature. Arrows and quarrels tipped with megapede claws add +1 to damage rolls (note that this does not imply that these weapons are magical in any way). Also, the poison sacs of a megapede can be removed from the creature and saved. The poison (Class B) within remains potent for about one month, after which time it dries up and becomes worthless.

the horns of a nightmare beast can be ground and mixed with water to create a paste. When consumed, the paste produces an effect similar to esperweed, though much less powerful. The paste grants the consumer 30 additional PSPs and two wild talents. Its effect lasts for 5 rounds.

The rasclinn is avidly hunted for its hide. A person skilled in armor making and tanning can make a set of hide armor from two adult rasclinn skins. This armor gives AC 4 (normal hide armor is AC 6), although it does weigh about 20 pounds.
It is even possible to smelt out actual iron from the hide, but the forge required is only possessed by a few of the more powerful merchant houses. Should access to such a forge be gained, up to 5 coins weight of iron (worth 50 cp) can be smelted from a single hide.

It is said that [Athasian] roc feathers are a vital ingredient in the manufacture of wings and brooms of flying. Using roc feathers in a fly spell will add 1d20 rounds to the duration of the spell. Not as well known is the fact that if a mage is scribing a fly spell on a scroll, using a perfect roc feather will allow him to double the number of spells that may be scribed with the same amount of ink. (A roc slain in combat usually has no more than 1d20 perfect feathers left, for they must be undamaged and perfectly clean to serve this purpose.)


Monstrous Compendium Vol 13 (Al-Qadim):

The feathers of a buraq’s tail are valuable in the creation of scrolls, especially scrolls of protection and clerical scrolls dealing with curative and protective magics. A buraq may occasionally visit a renowned or particularly pious congregation of the faithful or the hovel of a mystic and leave a single feather behind as a sign of the gods’ favor. Combined with inks made from precious stones and gold dust, this feather may be used to inscribe either a single scroll of protection or a scroll of up to 14 spell levels in any combination (two 7th-level spells, two 5th-level and one 4th-level, and so on).

The hair of [a debbi] may be made into a talisman and enchanted to cause others to fear the wielder as per a fear spell once per day. For this reason they are often hunted by desert shamans and even wizards from the great metropolises. The unblemished hide of a debbi can fetch up to 200 gp in the marketplace.

The heway is occasionally hunted by unscrupulous tribes which use it to poison the waterholes of their enemies. Since its stare makes it dangerous even when caged, dead snakes are usually used for this purpose. In this case, the poison is at half strength and saves are made at twice the usual bonus (+4).

There are many useful derivatives that can be made from a mason wasp. Since killing a giant mason wasp can bring bad luck, most people wait until one of the insects dies from natural causes before using their remains in a potion. Their fire glands can be used to make potions of fire breath, while their exoskeleton, if powdered, can be used to make either potions of fire resistance or oil of fire elemental invulnerability. Insinuative poison can be obtained from their poison sacks, which are located in the abdomen near the stinger. This poison (Type O) loses its potency if not used within a week; it can also be used to make powerful poison antidotes.

A pahari’s kiss can bestow water breathing on the lucky recipient for a day.

The pelt of a sabu lord is rumored to avert evil spirits and curses, in particular the evil eye. In fact, if the hair from a sabu lordís mane is woven into a braid, it will protect the owner with the effects of a continual avert evil eye spell for 60 days.

A few magical items related to flight can be enchanted using a sakina’s whisper as a prime component. In addition, their essence can be used to concoct a potion of flying.

A wide variety of powerful potions can be made from the brain of a serpent lord. The right half of the brain is extremely toxic and can be used to make poisons. The left half of the brain is nourishing and life-giving. It is a prime ingredient in elixirs of life and potions of longevity.

Few useful by-products can be obtained from a winged serpent. Their poison decomposes almost immediately after exposure to air, and their hide is too thin and fragile to serve as good leather. Their wings, however, if powdered and mixed with ink, can be used to inscribe a protection from lightning scroll.

The golden tail feather of a simurgh, if freely given, is strongly magical. Described by some as “a piece of the sun,” it radiates continual light and will hypnotize any and all creatures within a 50’ radius (including the owner, if he is not careful; all creatures viewing the feather get a +3 bonus on their saving throws vs. spell). A simurgh’s tail feather is needed to concoct a potion of rainbow hues and to enchant a robe of scintillating colors. It can also be used to inscribe color spray, hypnotic pattern, rainbow pattern, prismatic spray, prismatic wall, and prismatic sphere scrolls.

The hide of a zin is highly prized by all rogues. Zin-hide sandals will increase a rogue’s chances of climbing walls and moving silently by 10%. Of course, openly wearing such sandals will earn a rogue the immediate enmity of most zin encountered thereafter (-10 on reaction rolls), who might decide they want a pair of sandals made from the rogue’s skin.


Monstrous Compendium Vol 14 (Fiend Folio)

Algoids cannot survive for more than a few days without natural light.  As they suffer from light deprivation, their color changes from green to dark green to almost black.  Dead algoids are completely black.  This death is similar to the starvation of a mammal, and no creature of good alignment should do this to an algoid.
   Priests and alchemists value the black algoids, as they can be powdered and used in the manufacture of salves and as an ingredient in the reduction of gold ore.  Algoids killed in combat, and then left in darkness, do not turn black, but simply rot away in the same fashion as other vegetation.

The bodies of al-mi’raj are very useful: their fur is soft and warm, their meat is tasty, and their horns are useful in cures for poison.

The claws of a caterwaul may be used in the creation of a sword of sharpness.

Primitive swamp tribes, especially lizard men, often make use of [darters].  Once a darter is killed, it is fairly easy to remove the 1-6 darts in its snout.  The darts are about two inches long, and are straight enough to be used in blowguns, or as tips for longer darts.  The poison sacs are also easy to remove, and if carefully handled, will produce enough of the paralytic poison for 6-36 darts.  The poison gradually becomes ineffective after exposure to the air.  Victims’ saving throws are made at +1 per day of the poison’s exposure to the air.  The poison becomes completely ineffective after a week of exposure.

Denzelian body parts may be worth a great deal to an alchemist, particularly if any of the acid-secreting glands are still intact.  The body is composed of a very rich mix of minerals, and includes deposits of almost pure carbon, sulfur, magnesium, and more.  Some of these deposits are formed into gemstones, and it is not unusual to find perfectly round diamonds inside the body of a denzelian. 

Gem Dragon Hide: The hide of neutral dragons is prized by armorers with the skill to turn it into shields and armor.  Their scales, however, are different from those of other dragons, having faceted surfaces which reflect light.  They tend to be slightly more brittle than those of other dragons, so armor made from them requires repair more often.  The scales of gem dragons actually take on the properties of real gems, because of the dragons’ diet, and can be valuable to collectors.  In addition, the scales of gem dragons are reputed to have magical properties, or at least to lend themselves to certain kinds of enchantments.

[Fireflies] are prized for use in many fire-based potions.

Some wizards have prepared potions of fire breath from the pyrophoric gas contained inside the gorbel’s body.  The eyes may be useful as components for wizard eye spells or similar magical effects, while the rubbery hide is said to allow the construction of a curious lighter-than-air craft.  To obtain the hide intact for such purposes, it is necessary to kill the gorbel in such a way the body sac is not ruptured, thus preventing the pyrophoric gas from exploding.

The khargra’s fins have been used by expert dwarven smiths in the construction of fine magical weapons.  Because of the iron and platinum alloy from which such weapons are constructed, they hold their edge longer than common metals.  Body scales have been used in the construction of scale armor.  Khargra teeth might be made into exceptional arrowheads or spear points. 

The slimy tail of the pennanggalan’s head is useful in creating various types of potions of undead control, as well as amulets of turning.

Alchemists and wizards use pernicons in their formulae for creating decanters of endless water, or in experimental water divination spells or items.

Besides being the whipping boys of the Elemental Plane of Fire, phantom stalkers are prized for the liquid fire that flows through their bodies.  If this essence can be captured, it can be used to create Flame Tongue swords.

The dusty remains of a shocker are preferred material in the making of a wand of lightning.

If a stwinger’s charm glands can be milked either while it is alive, or within one hour of its death, the fluid can be used in the creation of a philter of love.

It has been reported that the distilled essence of a symbiotic jelly may be useful in certain magical applications, including potions which emulate this creature’s symbiotic lifestyle.  

It is rumored that the blood of a thunder child is a useful ingredient in some recipes for potions of gaseous form and potions of weather control (as per the 7th-level priest spell, although this potion is believed to still be only a theoretical possibility).

Ice troll blood is frequently used in the manufacture of frost brand swords, and rings of cold resistance.

If the electrical organ is properly harvested from a dead volt, it can be useful in the creation of a wand of lightning.

The fluid within the [zygraat’s] abdomen is prized, for if used in casting a web spell, all those caught inside the web’s area of effect must save at –3 when trying to escape.  Each full abdomen provides a wizard with sufficient material for three such uses.
The zygraat’s webs can also be fashioned into a robe that affords excellent protection against attack, granting an armor class bonus of three points.  Each full web can be made into a single man-sized garment.


----------



## Feathercircle

Finishing up the Dark Sun compendium with the promised Silt Spawn- or rather, with their spell.  There's also another spell in the entry, but it only deals with summoning the silt spawn, rather than components of any sort, so I'll only post it if someone is really interested.


Spawn Heritage
(Divination)
Level: 2nd
Range: 30 ft
Components: V, S, M
Duration: 1 round/level
Area of Effect: 10 ft radius
Saving Throw: None

The elves of the coast traffick in spell componets and mystic powders.  Silt spawn tentacles can be used for both.  However, different types of silt spawn are needed for different spells and powders.  The elves have developed a spell that will reveal the type of silt horror the spawn will become.  The physical component is a bit of dried hide from an adult silt horror.  Technically the spell will only reveal if the silt spawn is of the same type as the bit of dried flesh.  However, the more types of dried silt horror hide the caster is holding, the more types of silt spawn he can identify.
Although the silt spawn is a delicacy amoung the giants of the Silt Sea, the tentacles are not.  They are hard and rubbery, with a bitter flavor.  The giants trade the tentacles to the elves.


----------



## BOZ

looked around for a bit in the 1E DMG, and found some old rules on making scrolls, don't know how much of this is useful anymore:


A scroll of spells may be inscribed only upon pure and unblemished papyrus, parchment, or vellum -the latter being the most desirable. Any mistake will doom the effort to failure. A fresh, virgin quill must be used for each spell transcribed. The quill must be from a creature of strange or magical nature, i.e. a griffon, harpy, hippogriff, pegasus, roc, sphinx of any sort, and similar monsters you elect to include (demons, devils, lammasu, etc.).


*** also: 


Ink is a very special requirement. Scroll spell ink, just as the ink for detailing spells in spell books, is compounded only by the inscriber from secret and strange ingredients. The basic medium should be sepia from a giant squid or ink from a giant octopus. To this liquid must be added blood, powdered gems, herbal and spice infusions, draughts concocted from parts of monsters, and so on. An example of a formula for the ink required to scribe a protection from petrification spell is shown below:

1 oz. giant squid sepia
1 basilisk eye
3 cockatrice feathers
1 scruple of venom from a medusa‘s snakes
1 large peridot, powdered
1 medium topaz, powdered
2 drams holy water
6 pumpkin seeds

Harvest the pumpkin in the dark of the moon and dry the seeds over a slow fire of sandalwood and horse dung. Select three perfect ones and grind them into a coarse meal, husks and all. Boil the basilisk eye and cockatrice feathers for exactly 5 minutes in a saline solution, drain, and place in a jar. Add the medusa’s snake venom and gem powders. Allow to stand for 24 hours, stirring occasionally. Pour off liquid into bottle, add sepia and holy water, mixing contents with a silver rod, stirring widdershins. Makes ink sufficient for one scroll.


Other ink formulas will be devised similarly according to the dictates of the DM. Ingredients should suit the overall purpose of the ink. It is recommended that each different spell to be transcribed require a different ink compound - clerical spells requiring more venerated and holy materials, druid spells being basically rare roots and herbs in infusions, and so on. Garments, wrappings, dust, sweat, tears, teeth, fangs, organs, blood, and so forth are all ideal components.


----------



## BOZ

some debate on this going on at the SKR boards: http://pub17.ezboard.com/fseankreynoldsboardsfrm5.showMessage?topicID=397.topic


----------



## BOZ

*There you go!*

Sean K Reynolds himself pointed out this one to me.  in the DMG, page 96, is an alternate rule variant ("Power Components") for using "critter bits" as a substitute for XP-burning in spell casting.  that is one way we can make use of some of this stuff, but it doesn't cover everything.  what do you all think of this?


----------



## doctorjeff98

Great Stuff!


----------



## BOZ

a few tidbits from the Forgotten Realms:

Menzoberranzan boxed set:

Pack lizard ichor is a prized ingredient in potions of vitality, and the essence derived from their boiled feet is valued in the making of sovereign glue.


Halls of the High King module:

No specific magical use has yet been found for [nyth] essence, but wizards are confident that it will prove useful in devising fire- and magic missile related spells and magic items.


Drow of the Underdark sourcebook:

Powdered soul spider [myrlochar] bone is a potent ingredient in the making of items and enchantments involving free action and levitation.

Pedipalpi poison-sacks (which resemble fistsized, flexible walnuts) are valued by all who deal in poisons: a strong disabling poison can be distilled from them. The spined foreleg-pincers of pedipalpi serve many goblinkin as maces, and the feelers of a pedipalp can be used in battle as a whip (1d2 damage, 1 vs. L), for 3d4 days after the creature is slain. Thereafter, the feelers dry out too much, and crumble into useless fragility. No other parts of pedipalpi are safe or palatable eating for most creatures.

Rendered rothe fat is an alternative ingredient in the making of potions of vitality.

Spitting crawler toes are a spell ink ingredient and alternative material component for spider climb spells, and a distillate from their acid glands, mixed with water, yields enough acid to fill one glass canister (“grenade-like missile,” as described in the Dungeon Master’s Guide) of acid.

Yochlol essence (derived by heating collected portions of a yochlol’s gaseous form in a closed vessel, or boiling portions of one of its physical forms) is a valued ingredient in spell inks, preparations, and castings involving mind blank, shape change, stinking cloud and wraithform spells or item effects.


Ruins of Undermountain boxed set:

Sages believe [Elder Orb] brains have great potential as a component of spells and item-crafting processes, but no specific uses are documented as yet.

An organ in the upper central body of a death kiss is a valued ingredient in magical potions and spell inks concerned with levitation. Rumors tell of a little-known mage in Marsember who uses the eye of the death kiss to cure blindness, although the process grants only infravision. A
brain or nerve node deep in a bleeder’s body hardens into a gem-like, soft-sided but faceted red gem. Called "bloodeyes," these typically fetch a market price of 70 gp each. They are valued for adornment because they glow more brightly as the wearer’s emotions become more intense.

When slain, darktentacles’ flesh, eyes, or ichor are excellent for use as spell ingredients and material components for wall of force spells and similar magic items which use that spell.

Steel shadow ichor is highly prized by alchemists and wizards as an ingredient in potions, spell inks, and magical item enchantments concerned with animating, heating, and passing through metal. Its skin, properly prepared, contains magic that protects against or lessens lightning and energy damage.


Maztica boxed set:

Chac skin may be used as a material component for potions of gaseous form or sweetwater, while their claws are useful for some forms of hishna magic.

Being a mixture of snake and jaguar, [kamatlan] provide excellent materials for hishna magic, and almost any part of a kamatlan’s body can be put to use by a hishnashaper.

[Kamadan] tongues make useful components for sleep potions.

If killed, a plumazotl produces a quantity of feathers suitable for featherweaving and pluma magic. A greater plumazotl may yield enough feathers for a blanket of featherweaving.


----------



## doctorjeff98

Are you ultimately going to make an OGC list?


----------



## BOZ

i'm not sure what you mean specifically?

do you mean a list of "critter bits" for monsters that are OGC?

or a list of information that will all be OGC?


----------



## doctorjeff98

A list of information that is OGC.


----------



## BOZ

i hope to make it so that it will be, yes.    i would love for other people to be able to make use of it!


----------



## Feathercircle

No, I'm not dead...  I've just been busy with the last week of high school and AP tests and the beginnings of senior project...

As an apology, here's a pair from the Mystara compendium you said you were missing.

A white fang's venom quickly loses its potency if it is extracted from the creature.  If the poison sacs are carefully removed and frozen, however, the venom is useful as an ingredient for a _potion of fire resistance._ 

Ebon tiger fat, what little of it there is, sometimes is used to make _oil of etherealness_ .  Some mages also suggest the breat of the ebon tiger can be used for _oil of etherealness._ 

More to come later...


----------



## BOZ

feathercircle, thanks as always.


----------



## BOZ

starting on Dragon Magazine's "Ecology Of..." articles:

Dragon 74: Bulette
“I’ve hunted all kinds of game, but like most of you I never thought the bulette, the land shark as you call it, was anything but the stuff of legend. How could such a beast swim through the earth like a fish through water, even if it was magical?
“Then, five years ago, I was in a little known and even lesser traversed area of Morn when I heard rumors of tribes that tracked such a beast, digging the earth from where the bulette had passed, taking the mud that they found, and smearing it on their plows.
“I asked the reason for this strange practice and was told that it made the plows cut the earth like the prow of a boat cuts the water. I began following the source of these rumors, to the east, deeper into the interior of the sparsely populated wilderness.
“I was approached by the headman of a native village shortly after my arrival on his premises. He confirmed the stories I had heard, and from what he said I began to get an idea of the nature of the beast.
“It existed — that much seemed certain — and its uncanny powers must come from an ability to secrete a slime from its skin that works like the potion for transmuting rock to mud, known to some wizards and alchemists. But this secretion must be weaker than the potion in strength and duration, and it seems to work only on earth, not rock.

Dragon 75: Mimic
Although the details of the concoction are not known by this scribe, it is generally said that the skin of the mimic is useful in the making of a polymorph (self) potion.

Dragon 77: Unicorn
The powers of the unicorn’s horn are debated by serf and king alike. It is known that unicorns cannot be poisoned, and that the horn will protect a man, though to lesser effect, from toxins of all kinds. Yet there are always tales of other, hidden magicks that the horn can perform. A ranger will remember a unicorn coming upon him as he lay dying in the woods of a goblin’s arrow; the unicorn but touches the infected wound and it is healed at once. A lost child, when found, will tell of seeing a “one-horned deer” who cured his sicknesses from eating wild mushrooms or berries with a tap of its horn, then guided the child home again. There is even a legend that two lovers, chased into a forest by their enraged families, fell from a low cliff and one of them was slain; the survivor would have died of grief but heard a low sound, and beheld a unicorn coming, who touched the other one once and restored the lost one to life before fleeing. What can be made of all this is beyond even the sages to say; but clearly, one should never take a unicorn for granted.

Dragon 79: Treant
For a moment Andrar was silent, then thought of a story he heard long ago. “My father once told me there was great power in the drinks of the treants. Some who were allowed to drink from their wooden bowls found that they grew stronger, or that they could speak with plant life, and some lived far longer than they and others expected them to. My father said that one of his friends drank from a treant’s bowl when he was wounded, and found himself healed of his injuries within seconds.”
Clarissa nodded. “Your father’s friend was blessed to share drink with them. Only those they trust completely are allowed to do that. Usually, they don’t even communicate with ordinary folk, unless one is of the druidic profession like myself, or perhaps a ranger-type, or a bard, and they generally prefer to share their forests with elves, rather than humans or dwarves — or even halflings.”
“I didn’t think that treants were able to create magical things, though,” said Andrar. “That has always confused me. How can they make these potions?”
Clarissa chewed her lower lip, searching for words.“It’s hard to say, and I guess no one really knows exactly how. Treants make their potions from their own living sap, and add many sorts of materials that they find in the forest or receive in trade from friends like elves and dryads. Some say the drinks must age for many years before they are ready to be consumed. The effects the potions have upon people like you and me are probably related to the effects they have upon the treants themselves. A draught made to give a treant energy would gift me with the strength of a giant. I could throw boulders, bend bars, poke bothersome companions in the nose . . .”


----------



## Feathercircle

More Mystara monster goodness, before I go and study for tomorrow's AP exams...

Alchemists and wizards covet polymar tissue for use in creating magical iterms and potions that involve shapeshifting or polymorphing.

Some priests have been known to collect the ectoplasmic remains of sacrols and use this as an ingredient in a _potion of undead control._ 

The flawless rubies that serve as the hearts of rock men are eagerly sought by spellcasters and alchemists who need them to fabricate certain magical items.
Unconfirmed rumors tell that certain evil creatures use the grey sludge that passes for rock man blood as an ingredient in a magical mortar.  Supposedly, bricks mortared together with this mixture will never collapse or crack.

The sleep pollen [of the amber lotus] is prized by alchemists for sleep powders and even poisonous sleep salve that can be smeared on a weapon.  A dozen amber lotus flowers are required to make enough poison to fill one vial; such a vila contains enough salve to coat one short sword or the equivalent.

Some evil mages use the skin of nagpas as parchment for scrolls of certain powerful  necromantic spells.


----------



## Red Baron

This is an amazing resource, this thread. Great stuff, and thanks to all of you for your efforts. Can't wait to get a nice, alphabetized lisiting for this stuff, Boz! You rock! 

Incidentally, the magic item creation system in the upcoming _Al'Kabor's Arcana_ (for the EverQuest rpg) will have rules about this, which will be pretty much portable to D&D.


----------



## BOZ

thanks.    right now i'm not leaning so much to an alphebetized list (though that could easily change), but rather a categorized listing:  something like Spell Components, Alchemy, Potions, Poisons, Item Creation (for non-potions), and Useful Items (such as making armor or weapons from creatures, or using non-magical parts as tools or whatnot).


----------



## Maldur

BOZ said:
			
		

> *thanks.    right now i'm not leaning so much to an alphebetized list (though that could easily change), but rather a categorized listing:  something like Spell Components, Alchemy, Potions, Poisons, Item Creation (for non-potions), and Useful Items (such as making armor or weapons from creatures, or using non-magical parts as tools or whatnot). *




What about a list by critter: So you can pick a creature, and then see what you can do with the body? 

Are you planning in adding prizes of bits? and what about more mundane bits/uses? Like deer fur, or bear meat?


----------



## BOZ

i'm not going to do mundane stuff like pelts or eggs or whatnot - that would be a very big list that i'm not quite prepared to take on.    i am doing unusual stuff though, like nonmagical uses of body parts that are unique, or using parts for armor or shields that give you one type of benefit or another.


----------



## Maldur

BOZ said:
			
		

> *i'm not going to do mundane stuff like pelts or eggs or whatnot - that would be a very big list that i'm not quite prepared to take on.    i am doing unusual stuff though, like nonmagical uses of body parts that are unique, or using parts for armor or shields that give you one type of benefit or another. *




But Boz, your our only hope


----------



## Gaon

Boz, can you list all the books you've gone through already? I'd like to help but didn't finish reading everything (who can?)


----------



## BOZ

Maldur said:
			
		

> *But Boz, your our only hope  *




LOL  in that case, you're in trouble.  


now, if someone else would care to post such info i wouldn't object to it... but it's not quite consistent with my theme.


----------



## BOZ

Gaon said:
			
		

> *Boz, can you list all the books you've gone through already? I'd like to help but didn't finish reading everything (who can?) *




now, that is an excellent question.  

i will probably clean up this thread soon, as it's starting to get a bit mangy.    (if it looks less mangy now, then you're reading this post after i've done my clean up.)  

i've gone through the entire 2E Monstrous Manual, which is spread out through several posts.  sometime soon, i will merge it all into one post that flows well.

also, i've done all of the 2E three-ring binder Monstrous Compendium volumes except for MC9 (Spelljammer pt II) and MC14 (Fiend Folio).  i've also done the 4 Monstrous Compendium Annuals.

i've briefly covered the 1E Monster Manual, Fiend Folio, and Monster Manual II.  if you find something else in those books, feel free to add it here.  

Feathercircle kindly did the Ravenloft MC III, Dark Sun MC II, and Mystara bound volume Monstrous Compendiums.  That leaves the 3 Planescape MC's, which i will gladly pick up soon unless someone beats me too it.  

i took a brief look at the 1E DMG for some info on making scrolls.  there is further such into in the 2E DMG if someone would care to get it for me...

also recently picked through a few random Forgotten Realms sources...

i've just started going through the old "Ecology of" articles from Dragon Magazine, starting from the beginning (issue 74).  you can pick up there if you have access to it.  also, Jonathan Richards has been kind enough to go through the articles that he wrote - what a guy!  

so, with that info, research to your hearts' content.


----------



## cildarith

*Eye of Newt and Wing of Bat*

In White Dwarf magazine (issues 59-63) a series of articles by Graeme Davis provided detailed magic item creation rules for most of the items in the original Dungeon Masters Guide.  Here are the uses for monster parts given in these articles.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Axe Beak: The leg muscles of an axe beak are a necessary ingredient in a Potion of Speed.  The leg sinews of an axebeak are used to sew Boots of Speed.

Bear, Cave: The hide of a cave bear is used in the construction of a Rug of Smothering.

Barracuda: The hide of a barracuda is used to produce Gauntlets of Swimming and Climbing.

Basilisk: The fang of a basilisk must be used to mix the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Petrification.  Two grains of dried and powdered basilisk eyeball is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Petrification.

Beholder: A petrified beholder eye must be placed in the tip of a Wand of Fear.  One complete beholder, simmered for two days, is a necessary ingredient in a Potion of Levitation.  The chitin plates of a beholder must be used to sole a pair of Boots of Levitation.

Bullywug: The hide of a bullywug is used to produce Boots of Striding and Springing.

Cheetah: The blood of a cheetah provides the principle ingredient for a Potion of Speed.  The hide of a cheetah is used to make Boots of Speed.

Cockatrice: A quill from a cockatrice is required to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Petrification.  One ounce of cockatrice blood is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Petrification.

Crypt Thing: Threads from the robe of a crypt thing must be used to sew together a pair of Boots of Dancing.

Demon: The hide of a demon is used to produce Gauntlets of Fumbling.

Demon, Succubus: One ounce of succubus ichor is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Possession.  The carved bone from the wing pinion of a succubus forms the core of a Wand of Enemy Detection.  The brain and eyes of a succubus are necessary ingredients in producing a Potion of ESP.  One whole succubus, simmered for two days, is a necessary ingredient for a Philtre of Love.

Demon Type I (Vrock): One dram ichor of this demon must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Vellum made from the hide of this demon may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons. 

Demon Type II (Hezrou): One dram ichor of this demon must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Vellum made from the hide of this demon may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons. 

Demon Type III (Glabrezu): One dram ichor of this demon must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Vellum made from the hide of this demon may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Two ounces of the ichor of this demon may be used in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Magic.  The shin bone of a  type III demon is required to mix the ink used in scribing a Scroll of Protection from Possession.  The carved radius of a demon of this type may be used to from the core of a Wand of Fear.  Two ounces of ichor from a demon of this type may be required to produce a Sword +1, +2 vs. Magic-using and Enchanted Creatures.

Demon, Type IV (Nalfeshnee): A quill from the wing of one of these demons is required to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons or a Scroll of Protection from Possession.  One dram ichor of this demon must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Vellum made from the hide of this demon may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Two ounces of the ichor of this demon may be used in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Magic.  The carved radius of a demon of this type may be used to from the core of a Wand of Fear.  The ichor of a type IV demon is the principle ingredient in a Potion of Levitation.  The carved bone of a demon of this type may be used to inlay a Helm of Teleportation.  Two ounces of ichor from a demon of this type may be required to produce a Sword +1, +2 vs. Magic-using and Enchanted Creatures.  The finger sinews of a type IV demon must be used to sew together Boots of Levitation.

Demon Type V (Marilith): One dram ichor of this demon must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Vellum made from the hide of this demon may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Two ounces of the ichor of this demon may be used in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Magic.  The carved radius of a demon of this type may be used to from the core of a Wand of Fear.  The carved armbone of a demon of this type forms the core of a Wand of Illusion.  The carved bone of a demon of this type may be used to inlay a Helm of Teleportation.  Two ounces of ichor from a demon of this type may be required to produce a Sword +1, +2 vs. Magic-using and Enchanted Creatures.

Demon Type VI (Balor): One dram ichor of this demon must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Vellum made from the hide of this demon may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Demons.  Two ounces of the ichor of this demon may be used in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Magic.  The carved radius of a demon of this type may be used to from the core of a Wand of Fear.  The carved bone of a demon of this type may be used to inlay a Helm of Teleportation.  Two ounces of ichor from a demon of this type may be required to produce a Sword +1, +2 vs. Magic-using and Enchanted Creatures.

Devil, Erinyes: A quill from the wing of one of these devils is required to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Devils.  One dram ichor of this devil must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Devils.  Vellum made from the hide of this devil may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Devils.

Devil, Greater: One half pint of ichor from any greater devil is required to produce a Sword +1, +3 vs. Regenerating Creatures.

Devil, Ice: The carved mandible of an ice devil forms the core of a Wand of Ice.  One dram ichor of this devil must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Devils.  Vellum made from the hide of this devil may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Devils.

Devil, Lemure: The blood of one lemure is required to produce a Sword +1, +3 vs. Regenerating Creatures.

Devil, Pit Fiend: One dram ichor of this devil must be included in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Devils.  Vellum made from the hide of this devil may be used to scribe a Scroll of Protection From Devils. One ounce of pit fiend ichor is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Possession.  The fingerbone of a pit fiend is used to shod a Rod of Absorption.  The ichor of a pit fiend is the principle ingredient in a Potion of Invulnerability.  The carved horn of a pit fiend must be used as the hilt of a Sword +1, +3 vs. Regenerating Creaturers.

Disenchanter: The hoof of a disenchanter must be used to shod a Rod of Cancellation.

Djinni: Vellum made from the hide of a djinni is required to produce a Scroll of Protection from Air Elementals.  Five grains of powdered djinni skull is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Air Elementals.  The bone of a djinni must be used to inlay a Ring of Air Elemental Command.  The hide of a djinni is used to produce Wings of Flying.

Doppleganger: The brain of a doppleganger, simmered for one day, may be used in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Shapechangers.  The polished fragments of a doppleganter's skull are the required inlay of a Wand of Polymorphing.  The blood of a doppleganger is the principal ingredient in a Potion of Delusion.  Four pints of doppleganger brain fluid is the principle ingredient in a Potion of ESP.  The brain and pineal gland of a doppleganger is a necessary ingredient in a Potion of Polymorph Self.

Dragon: The brain fluid of one adult or larger individual of the appropriate type is the principle ingredient of a Potion of Dragon Control.  The brain and heart of a second individual of the same type must also be used in the production of a Potion of Dragon Control.  The hilt of a Sword +1, +4 vs. Reptiles must be carved from the bone of an adult or older dragon of any type.

Dragon, Blue: The polished tooth of an adult or older blue dragon must form the tip of a Wand of Lightning.

Dragon, Gold: Two pints of blood from a huge ancient gold dragon may be used in the production of a Sword +1, +4 vs. Reptiles.

Dragon, Red: The diced throat lining of an adult or larger red dragon is a necessary ingredient in a Potion of Fire Resistance.  Two pints of blood from a huge ancient red dragon may be used in the production of a Sword +1, +4 vs. Reptiles.

Dragon, White: The polished tooth of an adult or older white dragon must form the tip of a Wand of Ice.

Dragonne: Drums of Panic are covered with skins of dragonne hide.

Dryad: The blood of one dryad provides the principle ingredient of a Philtre of Love.

Dwarf: The carved shinbone of a dwarf forms the core of a Wand of Metal and Mineral Detection.

Eagle, Giant: Two and a half pints of aqueous humor from the eyes of three giant eagles is required to produce a Potion of Clairvoyance.  The beak fragments of a giant eagle must be used to inlay a Ring of Djinni Summoning.

Efreeti: The carved horn of an efreeti forms the core of a Wand of Fire.  Three pounds of melted efreeti fat provides the principle ingredient for a Potion of Fire Resistance.

Elf: The blood and bone marrow of three elves provides the principle ingredient of a Potion of Longevity.

Ettercap: The web of an ettercap may be used to weave a Net of Entrapment, or a Rope of Entanglement.

Ghast: The carved thighbone of a ghast forms the core of a Wand of Paralysis.

Giant: The brain fluid of three individuals of the type in question are required to produce a Potion of Giant Control.  The brain and heart of another individual are also necessary ingredients in a Potion of Giant Control.  The production of a Sword +2 Giant Slayer should use one pint of blood and 2 drams of brain fluid from each giant type against which the sword is to have virtue, as well as the dice heart of any true giant.  The hilt of a Sword +2 Giant Slayer should be carved from the shin-bone of any true giant.  The hide of the approprite giant type is used to produce a Girdle of Giant Strength.

Giant, Hill: The sinews of a hill giant are used to sew Gauntlets of Ogre Power.

Giant, Stone: The heel bones of a stone giant are used to shod a Staff of Striking.

Golem, Stone:  Plates from a stone golem are set into Gauntlets of Fumbling.

Gorgon: The ears and auditory nerves of a gorgon a required to produce a Potion of Clairaudience.  The eyes and optic nerves of a gorgon are required to produce a Potion of Clairvoyance.

Harpy: The hands and tongue of one harpy, simmered for two days are a necessary ingredient for a Philtre of Persuasiveness.

Hydra, Lernaean: The bone marrow of one lernaean hydra is required to produce a Sword +1, +3 vs. Regenerating Creatures.

Jaculi: The sinew of a jaculi is used to sew Boots of Striding and Springing.

Kelpie: The remains of a dead kelpie are used to produce a Net of Snaring.

Leprechaun: The blood and brain of a leprechaun may be used as the principle ingredient in a Potion of Invisibility.  Leprechaun hide is used to produce Boots of Dancing.  The powdered bones of a leprechaun are the primary ingredient in Dust of Appearance.

Lich: Six grains of powdered lich skull are required to produce a Sword +1, +2 vs. Magic-using and Enchanted Creatures.

Lion: The heart of one lion, added to the blood of a fighter of level four or higher is required to produce a Potion of Heroism.

Lizard, Subterranean: The feet of a subterranean lizard must be used in the production of a Potion of Climbing.

Lizardman: Two pints of lizardman blood are required to produce a Sword +1, +4 vs. Reptiles.

Locathah: The gills and lungs of a locathah may be used as the principle ingredients in a Potion of Water Breathing.  The scales of a locathah may be sewn to a Cloak of the Manta Ray.

Lurker Above: The gas from the levitation sacks of a lurker above are a necessary ingredient in a Potion of Levitation.  The hide of a lurker above is used to produce Boots of Levitation.

Lycanthropes: Vellum made from the hide of the type in question, killed and skinned while in animal form is required to produce a Scroll of Protection from Lycanthropes.  Two grains powdered skull of the type in question is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Lycanthropes.  One dram of blood from each type of lycanthrope and shapechanger, drawn from the heart with a silver knife, is required to produce a Sword +1, Sword +3 vs. Lycanthropes and Shapechangers.

Manta Ray: The hide of a manta ray is used to produce a Cloak of the Manta Ray.

Manticore: The carved wing pinion of a manticore forms the core of a Wand of Magic Missiles.

Medusa: Vellum made from the skin of a medusa is required to produce a Scroll of Protection from Petrification.  One half dram of medusa snake venom plus two grains dried and powdered medusa eyeball are necessary ingredients in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Petrification.

Mummy: Vellum made from repulped mummy wrappings is necessary to produce a Scroll of Protection from Undead.  A powdered mummy may be used as an ingredient in a Potion of Invulnerability.

Night Hag: Vellum made the from the skin of a night hag is required to produce a Scroll of Protection from Possession.  The hair of a night hag must be used to sew a robe of powerlessness.

Nycadaemon: The ichor of a nycadaemon is used to cure the hide of a Girdle of Giant Strength.

Ogre: The hide of an ogre are used to produce Gauntlets of Ogrer Power.

Ogre Mage: The brain of an ogre mage, simmered for one day, may be used in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Shapechangers.  The carved horn of an ogre mage forms the core of a Wand of Polymorphing.  The brain of an ogre mage is used in the production of a Potion of Delusion.  The liver of an ogre mage is a necessary ingredient in a Potion of Extra-Healing.  The livers of three ogre magi, simmered and treated with herbs, are required to produce a Potion of Healing.  The brain fluid of one ogre mage provides the principle ingredient for a Potion of Polymorph Self.

Pixie: The blood and brain of a pixie may be used as the principle ingredient in a Potion of Invisibility.  The powdered bones of a pixie are the primary ingredient in Dust of Disappearance.

Purple Worm: Two pints of purple worm ichor are required to produce a Potion of Clairaudience.

Remorhaz: Rhemorhaz chitin must be used to inlay a Wand of Ice.

Rhinoceros: Four ounces of powdered rhinoceros horn is a necessary ingredient for a Philtre of Love.

Roc: The clasps and buttons of a pair of Wings of Flying are made from the wing bone of a roc.

Sahuagin: The gills and lungs of a sahuagin may be used as the principle ingredients in a Potion of Water Breathing.  The scales of a sahuagin may be sewn to a Cloak of the Manta Ray.

Salamander: Vellum made from the hide of a salamander is required to produce a Scroll of Protection from Fire Elementals.  One ounce of salamander ichor is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Fire Elementals.  The whole skin of a salamander is required to produce a Potion of Fire Resistance.

Scorpion, Giant: The clasp of a Cloak of Poisonous must be carved from the stinger of a Giant Scorpion.

Shadow Goblin:  The brains of three shadow goblins must be used in the production of a Potion of Delusion.

Shambling Mound: A powdered shambling mound may be used in producing a Potion of Invulnerability.  One shambling mound, well boiled andn rendered down to liquid provides the principle ingredient of a Potion of Plant Control.

Snake, Giant: The skin of a giant venemous snake is used to produce a Cloak of Poisonousness.

Sphinx, Criosphinx: One pint of criosphinx urine is required to produce a Sword +1, +2 vs. Magic-using and Enchanted Creatures.

Spider, Giant: Three pints of giant spider ichor is required to produce a Potion of Climbing.  The web thread of a giant spider must be used to sew Gauntlets of Swimming and Climbing.  The web of a giant spider may be used to weave a Net of Entrapment or a Rope of Entanglement.

Sprite: The blood and brain of a sprite may be used as the principle ingredient in a Potion of Invisibility.

Thoqqua: The hide of a thoqqua is used to sole Boots of Striding and Springing.

Treant: The brain of a treant, simmered and mixed with mistletoe is a necessary component of a Potion of Plant Control.

Triton: Vellum made from the skin of a triton is required to produce a Scroll of Protection from Water Elementals.

Troll: The blood and bone marrow of two trolls provide the principle ingredients for a Potion of Extra-Healing.  The blood of one troll is the principle ingredient in a Potion of Healing.  The finely diced liver of one troll is required to produce a Sword +1, +3 vs. Regenerating Creatures.

Undead: Powdered individual of the type in question, mixed with holy water are a necessary ingredient for a Potion of Undead Control.

Vampire: The fang of a vampire must be used to tip a Rod of Rulership.  The brain fluid of one vampire provides the principle ingredient for a Philtre of Persuasiveness.  The buckle on a Girdle of Giant Strength is carved from vampire bone.

Volt: The head of a volt stinger, coated in pure copper is required to make a Javelin of Lightning.

Xorn: Vellum made from the  hide of a xorn is required to produce a Scroll of Protection from Earth Elementals.  One powdered xorn tooth is a necessary ingredient in the ink used to scribe a Scroll of Protection from Earth Elementals.  A xorn tooth must form the tip of a Wand of Metal and Mineral Detection.  The head of a Spade of Collosal Excavation must be carved from xorn hide.


----------



## cildarith

Here is an example from WD59:

Scroll of Protection from Demons

To be inscribed on vellum made from the hide of a demon of any type, using a quill from the wing of a Type IV demon.  The ink should be mixed with a silver rod from the following ingredients: 1 oz giant squid sepia, 2 drams holy water, 1 dram ichor of each demon type against which the scroll is to be effective.  1 powdered beryl, minimum value 150 gp, 1 powdered carnelian, minimum value 500 gp, 1 powdered cat's eye agate, minimum 250 gp, 3 grains powdered malachite.

A scroll of Protection from Demons may only be prepared by a magic-user of 18th level or higher.


----------



## BOZ

ok, i cleaned up this thread a bit.  now, does that read a lot easier or what?


----------



## cildarith

Here is another example, this time from WD60:

Potion of Invisibility

Basic: The blood of one leprechaun, pixie or sprite.

Other: One brain of each of the above, steeped for two days in its own fluids, simmered in the blood with a powdered chrysophase, minimum value 1500 gp, stirred in using an ogre magi shin-bone.  Leave to cool and filter.

Spells: Invisibility.


----------



## cildarith

From WD61:

Helm of Teleportation

Materials: The helm should be of silvered iron, set with alexandrite and ruby and ribbed with the carved bone of a demon of type IV or higher, the whole having a value of not less than 50,000 gp.

Spells: Enchant an item, teleport (x6), full wish, permanency.


----------



## cildarith

From WD 62:

Sword +1, +2 vs. Magic-using and Enchanted Creatures

Quench: Should include 2 oz. ichor from a demon of type III or higher; 6 grains powdered lich skull; 1 pint criosphinx urine.

Materials: Star sapphire, chrysolite, malachite, olivine and peridot; gems and workmanship to a minimum value of 250,000 gp.


----------



## cildarith

Finally, a sample from WD63:

Boots of Levitation

Materials: The boots should be made of lurker hide, soled with chitin plates from a beholder, and sewn with the finer sinews of a type IV demon.

Spells: Enchant an item, levitate, limited wish, permanency.


----------



## BOZ

keep em coming!


----------



## BOZ

just a little bit...

Planescape Monstrous Compendium Vol 1:

Several internal organs of hydroloths make excellent spell components and alchemical mixtures for potions.


Planescape Monstrous Compendium Vol 2:

If removed, a hollyphant’s tusk can be ground into a magical powder that transforms water or wine into an elixir of health. ’Course, hollyphants take a real dim view of some basher hunting them for their tusks.


Planescape Monstrous Compendium Vol 3:

Cold-blooded alchemists will tell a body that the brain of a klyndes contains certain liquids and unguents important in the making of a potion of breathing steam – a mixture similar to a potion of water breathing, but one that allows a basher to breathe fire, steam, or water.

More than one canny basher’s learned that the phosphorescent organ of the magran doesn’t dim once the beast is dead.  If carefully removed, the sphere (about 8 inches in diameter) can be used to generate a hypnotic pattern spell, although DMs should keep the following guidelines in mind:
·	Everyone within 30 feet must make saving throws, regardless of who the wielder wishes to affect.
·	The power within the sphere lasts only 1d4 weeks after the magran’s death.
·	The owner, although immune to the transfixing effects, is automatically so enchanted with the sphere that he’ll never let it out of his possession (even after it’s lost the hypnotizing glow) and within 1d6 months will give up all possessions in favor of the sphere.  This effect lasts until a remove curse is cast upon the wielder.  If such a spell is used, the sphere instantly loses all power.


Unlike the elementals of its home plane, a sislan isn’t composed entirely of air.  Its thick mass also contains tiny particles of viscous liquid, though a casual observer wouldn’t easily notice them. Nevertheless, a thin, waxy coating usually appears on objects that a sislan has passed by or over, and when one of the creatures dies, it leaves behind a dollop of clear, syrupy much.  This ichor dries quickly, hardening with great strength; some cutters gather and treat the stuff so it can be stored and then used as a powerful adhesive.  One blood even discovered that skilled alchemists can use the substance to create long-lasting potions of flight or levitation.


----------



## Feathercircle

*I'm not dead yet!*

No, I didn't forget the thread...  we just moved to our new apartment, so I've been a little busy...  Here are a few more Mystara monster uses to tide you over.

...Once the wizard has prepared the suspension, he must add certain unique ingredients, depending on the type of magen desired... To form a caldron, the creatore adds a pair of tentacles from a roper or a choker.  Building a galvan requires a part of any creature that can generate electricity or lightning bolts....

Less scrupulous wizards prize a chameleon man's skin as a component for making _robes of blending_ 

Alchemist's seek out the throat sacs that create the [xytar] lizards' fire, using them to concoct _potions of fiery breath_ 

Wizards can use a certain gland of the kopru brain to create a _ring of human influence_ and possibly, if they treat the gland differently, to construct protections from charms.

Unscrupulous alchemists have discovered how to use kna blood as an ingredient for _potions of water breathing_


----------



## Feathercircle

Glad to be of help....

Here's some more from Mystara... 

The flowers from the hair of the garden imp can be used in the creation of a _potion of vitality_ 

Alchemists prize the paralytic hivebrood saliva for its usefulness as a base in preparing a variety of magical potions; they will pay up to 100 gold pieces per vial.

The saliva of the herex, if preserved in a ceramic container, can eat away almost any other material, including metal.  Such acid can be used to create _universal solvent_ .

The shells of aldolescent geonids, while retaining their flexibility, remain just as protective as adult shells.  Dwarves and orcs can fashion them into particularly strong and durable helms, which grant twice the protection of normal helms.

I'm stopping here for now so that my timer won't log me off in the middle of the post...  so that's all for tonight.


----------



## BOZ

a bit more from Dragon's "Ecology Of..."

Dragon 81: Basilisk

Mages and alchemists have found two parts of a basilisk eye particularly useful: the internal pupil, lens, and fluid of its eye which are used as ingredients in potions, spell inks, and the making of items (such as eyes of petrification) concerned with petrifying creatures; and the inner membrane or eyelid of the creature, used likewise in magic concerned with protection against petrification. Other parts of the basilisk are sometimes tried for such purposes, but with little or dubious success. An intact eye might bring as much as 1,000 gp from an alchemist; parts of it, such as the eyelid or fluid, up to 400 gp each. Prices vary with demand, of course, as with all rarities, and have been known to reach ten times these amounts.


Dragon 84: Trapper

Speaking of gold pieces, adventurers who are victorious over a trapper will be rewarded if they think to recover some of its pigmentation liquid. It will fetch a handsome price (about 6 gp per pint) in quarters where it is known as an ingredient in the making of a robe of blending, and as an alternative ingredient in the manufacture of various spell inks (such as that for Bigby’s crushing hand). Any portion of trapper flesh (the underside) can be used in the making of a rug of smothering, rug of welcome, or net of entrapment. Some magical practitioners have claimed, in writing, that intact trapper brains (preserved in vessels of nutrient liquids) can be linked to doors, pit traps, deadfalls, treasure niches, and the like so as to control their operation, but details of such arrangements and the process of establishing them (if they do indeed exist) are unknown to most magic-users at the present time.


Dragon 86: Slithering Tracker

A tracker feeds by first paralyzing an opponent with a fluid produced by its body cells, forcing this liquid into the victim through the pores of its skin, and then using a second fluid to actually erode the hide or skin of its victim, so that the creature can absorb the plasma from the victim’s blood. Both the paralyzing substance and the fluid which effects the draining of the victim are produced automatically within the creature’s body from any meal the creature consumes, the remainder of its fare being converted to energy for bodily activity, and sometimes being used to make itself stronger or larger. I know of no alchemists who can duplicate either of the tracker’s fluids in the laboratory, but they eagerly make use of the former as an ingredient in the inks for the scribing of the paralyzation, hold person, and slow spells. Assassins, and alchemists in their employ, prize the skin-eating substance for use in the manufacture of caustic poison mixtures. These substances are present in each and every cell of the creature, and not collected in specific areas or organs; however, they do readily settle and separate one from the other if a trapper’s fluids are collected.


----------



## Gallo22

We want more! We want more!

Gallo22


----------



## Feathercircle

*More Mystara*

The water that compses much of [the water fundamental's] body can be used in the creation of a _potion of water breathing_ .  Howver, a fundamental that dies on the Prime Material Plane quickly vanishes...  In order to use this fluid, a character must collect it in a blessed container and mix it into the potion within two rounds of the creature's death.
(Is it even possible to mix a potion that quickly?)

The body of a fire fundamental can help create a _potion of fire resistance_ .  As with others of its kind, when one of these fundamentals dies on the Prime, its body quickly returns to the Elemental Plane of Fire, unless placed inside a blessed container within two rounds of the creature's death.

The body of an air fundamental can be used to help create _potion of flying_ .  However, when one of the creatures dies on the Prime Material, its body quickly returns to the Inner Planes unless someone places it in a blessed container within two rounds of the creature's death.

If collected in a blessed container, the essence of an earth fundamental can help recharge a _wand of metal and mineral detection_ .

The sluggish, bright blue liquid in a frost salamander's veins can be used to temper a frost brand, a bone from this creature makes a fine component for a _wand of frost_ 

Enjoy the elemental goodness!


----------



## Feathercircle

*Mystara*

And here's the last of them...  Now I have to dig through my Dragon Magazines and other resources one by one.  >P
Coincidentally, this Compendium also has less-scary versions of two beasties from the ELH- the blackball and the brain collector.

The [deep] glaurant's ability to creat magical _darkness_ comes from a gland located in the creature's hindbrain.  A talented alchemist or wizard might be able to carefully remove this gland with its fluids contents intact.  The oily gray fluid secreted by the glaurant gland can serve as a special material componet in casting the spells _darkness, continual darkness_ , and _darkness 15' radius_ .  So used, the fluid doubles either the duration or the radius of the spell.

The flaky hide of the ash cralwer may be fashioned into fire resistant clothing.  It takes the hides of four ash crawlers to make a suit of protective leather for a halfling, and at least nine for the typical human.  Properly tanned and hardened, the leather may serve as armor  (AC 8).
Alternately, the hide can be treated to become soft and supple leather.  In this case it confers no benefit to Armor Clas, but does provide fire protection- and is usable by classes (like wizards) who are not permitted armor.
The special virtue of ash crawler leather is that it is immune to normal fire, and such fire inflicts one fewer point of damage per die to its wearer.  It also grants the wearer a +1 bonus to saving throws vs. magical fire (including breath weapons).
It is very important that the hide be treated properly.  A skilled leather-worker or tanner is required; the DM may demand an appropriate nonweapon proficiency check at half the normal chance of success.  If improperly prepared, the hide peels away and crumbles to useless ash whenever it is first exposed to flame, or within 1d4 weeks at most.


----------



## Feathercircle

*::casts Raise Thread::*

I'm looking at ecology, but also at bestiary articles and things with magic items or spells-  I've been getting some decent results from those as well.  If you want to take ecology by yourself, go ahead, though.  Just a warning, I have some old back issues, but not all of them-  I'd appreciate assistance from anyone, so if you have a crate full of old Dragons in their basement, pitch in, readers!

Dragon #146

The crystal drake's hide is the prime component of a _robe of scintillating colors_ , but such hides must be specially gathered and treated to be used for this purpose.

From some spells in Dragon 167

Undead Servants- The material components are human bone fragments and a dragon's brain.

Skulltrap- The material component of this spell is a pinch of vampire dust.

More to come later!


----------



## BOZ

woohoo!  thanks  

with any luck, i will find the time to continue this thread after gencon...


----------



## Feathercircle

*I'm not dead yet!*

:oints to post title::
I am, however, about to go off to college.  I'll try and get as much done on this as I can before then, though, but I can't make any promises.  Here's a start.

From Dragon 190:
Finally, many wizards would pay dearly for a bottle of deep-dwelling octopus ink, as it can be used to prepare magical glyphs and scrolls.

And one that I missed from #146:
The blood of [rainbow dragons] can be used as ingredients in scroll ink for the spells _color spray, prismatic sphere, prismatic spray_ and _prismatic wall_ .   A bit of bone from a rainbow dragon is said to tip the best_wands of conjuration_


----------



## BOZ

i'm not dead either!  just more than a little busy with real life...  consider this thread sleeping, not dead!  you can always nudge it with bits of food (i.e., info) and see if it wakes up.


----------



## Feathercircle

Time to feed the beast, I guess....   here's a few.

From Dragon 285
Grues are prized by wizards, for at the heart of these creatures lies a magic, pearl-like object the size of a fist, upon which is carefully etched the arcane workings of an elemental spell.  WIth careful study, a wizard can copy the spell into her spellbook...

The spell object within a chaggrin (earth grue) is 
_resist elements_ 50% of the time, and _stone missiles_ the rest of the time.

The spell object within a harginn (fire grue) is _resist elements_ 50% of the time, and _burning hands_ the rest of the time.

The spell-object within an ildriss (air grue) is _resist elements_ 50% of the time, and _blast of air_ the rest of the time.

The spell-object within a vardigg (water grue) is _resist elements_ 50% of the time, and _water burst_ the rest of the time.


In Dragon 309, the spell _plague cloud_ includes dried otyugh blood as a component.

Dragons 298 and 234 also have a couple of interesting magic items (potion of yellow mold distillate and shriek paste), but I'd probably have to give the entire description, and this post is already long enough for the moment.


----------



## BOZ

thanks!


----------



## Feathercircle

*As promised, fungus-y goodness*

Congratulations on your wedding, BOZ!

Here's the two long ones I mentioned.


Dragon 234
Many liches have investigated and experimented with yellow mold to greate extent, developing _potions of yellow mold distillate_ .  These potions are extracts from yellow mold spores, suspended in liquid and mutated to have extremely fast-acting effects when they come into contact with living or once-living flesh.  As expected, the distillate is a cloudy yellow color, often with clots of gray-green or milky white substances floating in the mixture.
When a _potion of yellow mold distillate_ is quaffed, the drinker's flesh and organs are transformed into yellow mold in the space of a single round [nota bene- this is in 2nd edition timing, not 3rd], exploding into a 10' cloud of spores the following round.  No saving throw is allowed; the drinker perishes instantly, collapsing into a pile of bones, and those caught within the cloud must save vs. poison or die themselves.
As liches are found in varying states of decay, those that still retain a layer of mummified, leathery skin are able to drink the _potion of yellow mold distillate_ themselves, transforming their remaining skin into a deadly clou]d of spores.....
The success of  _potions of yellow mold distillate_ have encouraged at least one lich to investigate the possibility of a _potion of phycomid distillate_ ,  Tod date, such a substance has eluded him, but it's surely only a matter of time- and time is one thing liches have plenty of.


Dragon 298
...In addition, drow alchemists harvest and render the fungus down to a base substance capable of reproducing the shrieker's howl. 
Shriek paste is an oily, smelly substance with a slightly purplish color.  When smeared on a surface, it retains the same consistancy almost indefinitely.  When the paste is exposed to a light sorce equivalent to torchlight or greater, it rapidly crystallizes.  During this process, the paste makes a high-pitched screeching noisy, making it a useful signalling device.  The shriek is loud and easy to hear (Listen DC -10, modified as usual for distance, solid barriers, and other environmental factors.)  This sound lasts for 1 round before the paste dries up entirely and is rendered useless.


Since I go off to college tomorrow, I'm going to try to get as much done as I possibly can today, so I'll most likely be posting again later.  I hope none of the rest of them are this long, though.  ^^;;;;


----------



## Feathercircle

*As promised, fungus-y goodness*

Congratulations on your wedding, BOZ!

Here's the two long ones I mentioned.


Dragon 234
Many liches have investigated and experimented with yellow mold to greate extent, developing _potions of yellow mold distillate_ .  These potions are extracts from yellow mold spores, suspended in liquid and mutated to have extremely fast-acting effects when they come into contact with living or once-living flesh.  As expected, the distillate is a cloudy yellow color, often with clots of gray-green or milky white substances floating in the mixture.
When a _potion of yellow mold distillate_ is quaffed, the drinker's flesh and organs are transformed into yellow mold in the space of a single round [nota bene- this is in 2nd edition timing, not 3rd], exploding into a 10' cloud of spores the following round.  No saving throw is allowed; the drinker perishes instantly, collapsing into a pile of bones, and those caught within the cloud must save vs. poison or die themselves.
As liches are found in varying states of decay, those that still retain a layer of mummified, leathery skin are able to drink the _potion of yellow mold distillate_ themselves, transforming their remaining skin into a deadly clou]d of spores.....
The success of  _potions of yellow mold distillate_ have encouraged at least one lich to investigate the possibility of a _potion of phycomid distillate_ ,  Tod date, such a substance has eluded him, but it's surely only a matter of time- and time is one thing liches have plenty of.


Dragon 298
...In addition, drow alchemists harvest and render the fungus down to a base substance capable of reproducing the shrieker's howl. 
Shriek paste is an oily, smelly substance with a slightly purplish color.  When smeared on a surface, it retains the same consistancy almost indefinitely.  When the paste is exposed to a light sorce equivalent to torchlight or greater, it rapidly crystallizes.  During this process, the paste makes a high-pitched screeching noisy, making it a useful signalling device.  The shriek is loud and easy to hear (Listen DC -10, modified as usual for distance, solid barriers, and other environmental factors.)  This sound lasts for 1 round before the paste dries up entirely and is rendered useless.


Since I go off to college tomorrow, I'm going to try to get as much done as I possibly can today, so I'll most likely be posting again later.  I hope none of the rest of them are this long, though.  ^^;;;;


----------



## BOZ

hey, no problem, and thanks for all the work!


----------



## Bloodsparrow

Bump!

Good stuff!

I was just thinking about this.  Keep it comming please... If I can find anything myself, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Bloodsparrow

Unfortunetly... Or fortunetly...(Depending on your outlook.)

This is the best I could do...

Every Little Piece
Dr. Terminus & Hoagy
From Disney's "Pete's Dragon"

Dr. Terminus
Dragon whiskers, dragon toes
a dragon tooth and a dragon nose
Every little piece
Every little piece
We could make a million
by slicing him, dicing him

Hoagy, we could sell every little shell
There's enough of him to go around
Money, money, money
by the pound
Every little piece
Every little piece

I can take a scissor
and clip him up, rip him up
Every little part is a work of art
Think of what a dragon heart would bring
Wrapped up in a ribbon and a string

Both
Dragon liver can cure a cold
dragon powder grows hair
With dragon blood you'll never grow old

Dr. Terminus
Every item is covered with gold

Hoagy
Every item is covered with gold

Dr. Terminus
Every little piece
Every little piece
Dragon you're my wagon to destiny
you're the key 
Every little shred moving me ahead
Every dream of mine will be fulfilled
What a dragon business we can build

Both
Dragon cartilage keeps you thin
dragon fat is for burns
a dragon tear will clear up your skin

Dr. Terminus
Watch the profits come rolling in

Both
Watch the profits come rolling in
Every little piece, every little crease

Dr. Terminus
All lead me to the dragon
I'll buy him up, tie him up
Drag him from the cave
show him that I'm brave
I'll bind him up, grind him up
lop him up, chop him up
Can't you hear that jingle, jangle sound?

Hoagy
Oh, yeah!

Both
It's money, money, money
by the pound

Dr. Terminus
Money, money, money
Crowns

Hoagy
Sous

Dr. Terminus
We'll have banks full of francs
Quids

Hoagy
Bucks

Both
In truckloads
Cash

Dr. Terminus
Stocks

Hoagy
Bonds

Dr. Terminus
Bigger shares

Hoagy
Millionaires!

Dr. Terminus
Marks

Hoagy
Yens

Both
In tens and twenties
Cash

Both
Dragon cartilage keeps you thin
dragon fat is for burns
a dragon tear will clear up your skin

Dr. Terminus
Watch the profits come rolling in

Both
Watch the profits come rolling in
Every little piece, every little crease

Dr. Terminus
Lead us to the dragon
we'll buy him up

Hoagy
Tie him up

Dr. Terminus
Drag him from the cave
Show him that we're brave
We'll bind him up, grind him up
lop him up, chop him up

Can't you hear that jingle, jangle sound?

Hoagy
Oh, yeah!

Both
It's money, money, money
by the pound

Dr. Terminus
It's money, money, money
by the pound

Hoagy
It's money, money, money
by the pound

Dr. Terminus
It's money, money, money
by the pound

Hoagy
It's money, money, money
by the pound

Dr. Terminus
It's money, money, money
by the pound

Hoagy
It's money, money, money
by the pound


----------



## Feathercircle

Blecch...  I hate how the new forums quote automatically...   that was a royal pain highlighting the entire message so I could delete it.

Cute...  but I thought this was limited to D&D resources?  ::shrugs::  Anyway, despite rumors to the contrary, I'm not dead, only at college.  I didn't bring most of my Dragons along, so I've only got one with anything, and it's issue 300, the "Vile Issue".  I've got plenty more at home..  where I'm visiting Labor Day weekend.  I might post more then.


There's a long back story to one item in the "By the Hands of Hags" article, but I don't want to type it all out, so suffice to say that the original one of these was made from the severed and preserved head of a green hag who was tortured to death by her own covey after they slew the man she was in love with.  (!?   Now there's something you don't see every day!)

"A creature bearing a _head of the loveless_ recieves a +5 luck bonus to saving throws against spells, spell-like abilities, effects of the Enchantment school, and mind-influencing effects.  This includes the fear, mind-influencing, chamr, or domination abilities of monsters; and compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects.
In addition, once per day the stitches of the head's mouth can stretch, allowing it to scream.  The head's bearer must simply hold the _head of the loveless_ aloft and say the word "love" in any language.  The _head of the loveless_ then screams with the same effect as a_shout_ spell cast by a 15th-level caster."


----------



## Feathercircle

Ick...  IE is crashing again..  I hope this post goes through properly.

Dragon 274
Grimorian skins are much sought after by the humanoids of the Pomarj for armor.  Grimorian hide armor has an armor bonus of +4, but it is more cumbersome than regular hide armor.  The maximum Dexterity bonus one can have while wearing such hide armor is +2, and a medium-size suit of grimorian hide armor weighs 30 pounds.  This additional bulk is usually  of little concern to the humanoids, however, for wearing a suit of grimorian hide armmor is a mark of one's personal strength.

Local animal life avoid skerath hives, but orcs often risk great personal danger to get at the larvae that can be found inside.  Skerath larvae are defenseless grubs the size of a banana.  The larva also contain high amounts of latent magical energy that aids in their growth into full-grown skerath.  Although they taste somewhat like rancid cheese, eating a skerath larvae grants a _mirror image_ ability as if cast by a 3rd-level sorcerer to the perosn stubborn enough to choke the thing down...  the larvae tend to die 1d4 days after they are separated from their hives.  A standard skerath hive yields 3d4 larvae.

More when my computer is willing to cooperate.


----------



## Feathercircle

Too late...  tired....

I'm going to try to tackle some more of these tomorrow in the morning before I go to the Rennaisance Faire...    but, for BOZ, a question...  

Did your survey of the Ecology articles include the griffon in Dragon 161 or the darkmantle in 275?  If you covered them, I'll omit those, but if not, or if you dont reply by tomorrow evening, I'll post them.


----------



## BOZ

i could have easily missed them, if they are not on the list.


----------



## Richards

I think originally Boz was asking for pre-3E info.  The darkmantle first appeared in 3E.  But if he can use it, then by all means pass it on...it's not like there was a whole lot of darkmantle lore going before 3E anyway, right?

Johnathan


----------



## Feathercircle

Richards said:
			
		

> I think originally Boz was asking for pre-3E info.  The darkmantle first appeared in 3E.  But if he can use it, then by all means pass it on...it's not like there was a whole lot of darkmantle lore going before 3E anyway, right?
> 
> Johnathan




Actually, I looked at the first page, and he said to go right ahead and post things from Dragon since they're unlikely to be reprinted elsewhere...  and he already had the darkmantle reference that I mentioned.   On a similar note, BOZ, should I scour my extensive two-magazine collection of Dungeon as well, or should I leave those alone?


Regardless, from Dragon 193 we have:
However, (again, according to Emerald) the powdered remains of [the spiderstone golem are useful in the creation of magical scrolls and items related to spiders, webs, and the abilities of of spiders (e.g.; a scroll of_spider climb, cloak of arachnida, arrow of slaying arachnids,_ etc.).

Except in the services of their masters, brain golems have no place in the ecology of the underearth.  However, parts of them are useful in the manufacture of mind-affecting magical items (according to Sage Emerald, at least).

And in Dragon 161, in case we missed it, the griffon:
An exceedingly rare species of griffon is known to have a peculiar sense that allows it to detect gold up to 10' away.  Since gold is of little value to griffons except as nest decoration, they do not often excercise this ability.  Even so, this species can tell a fake piece of gold at a glance.  A narrow strip of dark fur over the middle of the chest seems to grant this ability.  It is possible to use this fur to enchant an item to locate gold.  The difficulty in this is that the fur must come from a live griffon, and few if any are willing to part with their fur.  If fur is removed from a live donor (which is necessary in order for this power to be transferred), the griffon's gold-detecting ability fades for a year while the fur grows back on its chest.


----------



## BOZ

i'm back, with a couple more for ya!  

Dragon 88: Rust Monster

The bacteria [in a rust monster’s body] can survive, and continue to act through the antennae, for 6-105 days after the death of the host rust monster, depending on the availability of food. The bacteria can thrive on previously devoured metallic oxides in the stomach and bloodstream of the monster, any metallic weapons left lodged in the monster’s body, or newly introduced metal -but the bacteria will die when such supplies are exhausted. A rust monster antenna that was placed in a bowl of water with rust and a lot of metal could continue to thrive indefinitely, and perhaps could even be carried as a weapon for occasions of 5 days or less before the bacteria would need to have their food supply replenished.

Dragon 95: Cockatrice

The cockatrice’s petrification power does not “turn off” automatically when the creature falls asleep or is rendered unconscious, but a dead cockatrice does not retain the power — except for the uncontrollable “stoning” power of its tailfeathers, which remains in effect for 1-4 days after the creature’s demise. (Saving throws against petrification by the tailfeathers are made at +1 if the cockatrice is dead or the feathers have been separated from the creature.)
Some mages (see Elminster’s tale, above, and AD&D ®  game module WG5, “Mordenkainen’s Fantastic Adventure”) have devised means of preserving the petrifying powers (and physical integrity) of cockatrice tailfeathers. One such method (from the notebooks of Arbane the Mighty) is reproduced here:
For the making of whips, hats, cloaks and the like adorned with cockatrice tailfeathers, the feathers must be magically preserved. To do this, take a cauldron, and into it pour equal parts of oil of etherealness, aqua regia, and human tears (at least half an ounce of each). Mix this liquid well with a glass or crystal rod, and heat it to boiling while stirring in at least 6000 gp worth of powdered agate and either six whole (live or dead) cerebral parasites or the blood (7 drops or more) of a slaad, a githyanki, or a nightmare.
Stir this mixture until the solid components are dissolved, and then immerse the cockatrice feathers in the liquid while it is boiling. (A mending spell must be used beforehand on the feathers if they are broken, bent, or crumpled.) Take the cauldron away from the heat immediately after putting the feathers into the liquid, and let the cauldron stand until the liquid evaporates.
The cockatrice feathers will then be intact, resilient, and flexible, and will remain so forever (unless damaged or destroyed), retaining the power to permanently petrify living creatures (save vs. petrification at +1) by touch.
Feathers preserved in this fashion can only affect other creatures by direct contact on the Prime Material Plane or on the plane occupied by the bearer of the feathers; they cannot simultaneously affect creatures on the Astral or Ethereal planes or any other plane except the one that the feathers are physically present on.


----------



## BOZ

note to self:


			
				Feathercircle said:
			
		

> Dragon 308 (which, if you're still maintaining the Critter Bits thread, also has lots of uses for dragon bits...)


----------



## BOZ

bump


----------



## fourthmensch

Why is it you're not looking for 3e info? Because there's not a lot, but there's some; for instance in the Draconomicon, etc.


----------



## Feathercircle

Meh, I don't want to type out the full description for these new spells/items, so I'll just summarize and paraphrase, okay?

Dragon 275 has a spell called Mass Strength (essentially a multiperson _bull's strength_ which uses "a few hairs from any kind of giant" as a component.

_Nixie's grace_, a new spell from Dragon 314, has as its focus "A lock of nixie's hair, freely given to you by the nixie".

From Dragon 320, the spell_aspect of the earth hunter_ uses a small piece of bulette shell for a component and _displacer form_ utilizes a displacer beast claw.

Dragon 304 has some unusual chests, including the trollflesh chest, which is just as it sounds, and a chest consisting of live green slime held between alchemical layers of glassy resin.  It's also got a few spells for monstrous casters with critter bit components: _greater spell resistance_ (uses hair from a drow), _blood drinker_ (a vampire tooth), _channel the void_ (a piece of flesh taken from an energy-draining undead creature, _negative energy aura_ (a piece of bone from a once-undead creature),and _gullet of teeth_ (a purple worm's tooth).  Lycanthrope casters, by using a lock of hair (or the equivalent thereof) from their animal form, can use _strength of the beast_, and the spells _poison claws_ and_share symbiosis_ require as their focus for the caster to touch a willing creature that fits the spell description (poisonous for the first, and having a symbiotic link like a bajang or dryad for the latter).

I'm not sure if the _boots of the gap_ from Dragon 270 qualify as magical, since they work by utilizing a pair phase modules harvested by the very technological phaser sheen, but I suppose they're worth listing.

More to come.


----------



## Bloodsparrow

fourthmensch said:
			
		

> Why is it you're not looking for 3e info? Because there's not a lot, but there's some; for instance in the Draconomicon, etc.





I think the idea is that 3/3.5e stuff is easy to get, so it doesn't really need to be collected together.  (At least, for now.)

That and the fact that WotC is currently making money off of that material, as opposed to all of the earlyer stuff.


----------



## Feathercircle

On the other hand, most Dragon Magazine stuff is unlikely to see reprint, which is why we've got the go-ahead for it.  Kinda.



> Edit: richards, i can take post-3e stuff from Dragon, but i don't think i'll be able to use anything from books that are still in print.


----------



## BOZ

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> I think the idea is that 3/3.5e stuff is easy to get, so it doesn't really need to be collected together.  (At least, for now.)
> 
> That and the fact that WotC is currently making money off of that material, as opposed to all of the earlyer stuff.




there is truth in what you say.   

however, i was thinking, maybe it would also be good to list some 3.0 & 3.5 references, just so that i can see what they've done so i know where to pick up when i finally get around to doing what i wanted to do with this thread...


----------



## Feathercircle

From Dragon 309, the spell _plague cloud_ uses dried otyugh blood as a material component.

I'd prefer not to retype whole spells from 3rd edition sources, even if they are Dragon, because of potential legality issues with that, but if you want the full text of something 2nd Edition that didn't get updated, I think that would be okay,  right?


----------



## BOZ

for 3E, a list should do.  if i need to have something looked up, i can have it e-mailed or whatever.


----------



## Feathercircle

Dragon 299 has a magical doll, appropriately named "the Siren", which included in its creation hair willingly given by a living siren...

Dragon 305 has a nasty addictive drug called white resin which is made with herbs and yuan-ti venom...

And as I have a campaign to DM in half an hour, that's going to be it.


----------



## BOZ

heh, i almost didn't "recognize" you with the new avatar.    good work!


----------



## Feathercircle

BOZ said:
			
		

> heh, i almost didn't "recognize" you with the new avatar.    good work!




Well, I'm joining the Planewalker forums sometime soon with an aasimar persona, so I thought it was fitting.  Even if it means I have to bid a tearful farewell to my beloved auratog at WotC.  ::sniffle::

Meanwhile, I found a few in Dungeon 100, though it's hard to tell what's actually necessary for the magic and what's just Vlaakith's morbid taste in interior decorating.

Cerebral grist is pretty unambigious- it's a fungal trap/alchemical substance made with ungents and dried intellect devourer brains, and _slaad cloaks_ obviously can't be made from anything else, and maybe the _throne of bones_ needs to be made of illithid skin and skulls to function.... but are scroll tubes of githzerai bones, potions of_inflict moderate wounds_ stored in githzerai hearts, illithid brains which work like _mindfire_ grenades, and a chest made of gold dragon hide REALLY the only way things could have been done, or is this just Vlaakith having typical lichly taste?

There's also some stuff about dragon bits, but it's identified as being reprinted from the Draconomicon, so I won't mention it here.


----------



## The Gryphon

BOZ said:
			
		

> there is truth in what you say.
> 
> however, i was thinking, maybe it would also be good to list some 3.0 & 3.5 references, just so that i can see what they've done so i know where to pick up when i finally get around to doing what i wanted to do with this thread...



You might want to have a look at Dragon #317 pages 44-49, as there is an article on just this subject


----------

